# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Yes

## Taylor

*Sex is not [...]  a test.

*
*Lewd and raunchy content removed.


Citation added:
*http://suiicune.tumblr.com/post/31513500656

----------


## Taylor

This may be a little too open and vulgar for some of you so if it gets deleted or something then I guess that's that, but I thought it was a crazy good message.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I have no objection to this in principle, however, let's be realistic and adult about this: sometimes your member, finger or tongue has GOT to know where it's going, why it's going there, and what effect it's going to have on its target, otherwise sex is a selfish act where you don't care if your partner gets off or not as long as you do.

Only the very young scorn 'technique' like that. Experience will eventually show you otherwise. Guaranteed.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

By the way, Tay...

I think you've been reading WAAAAAAYYYYYYYY too much D. H. Lawrence. :Smiley20:

----------


## Taylor

> By the way, Tay...
> 
> I think you've been reading WAAAAAAYYYYYYYY too much D. H. Lawrence.


oh yeah, why's that?

----------


## sachem

She's still young and reading is a way to learn. She'll move on to other things and authors in her own good time.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> oh yeah, why's that?


Your OP is just so...damn lyrical and overwrought! Sure, getting swept up in a wave of feeling and emotion is inevitable, but you still have to know how to punch the buttons. Mere waves of emotion by themselves seldom produce orgasms, especially in women. Flicking the little man in the canoe the right way with one's tongue while the index finger strokes that spongy, bean-shaped piece of tissue two inches inside at the top of the vagina is what pays the bills, not a vague, poetic, romantic wave of emotion.

Don't get me wrong here, Lawrence is one of my top 3 20th cenury English writers, but you have to take his stuff with a huge grain of salt sometimes.

----------


## Mordent

sex.

----------

Taylor (03-28-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> Your OP is just so...damn lyrical and overwrought! Sure, getting swept up in a wave of feeling and emotion is inevitable, but you still have to know how to punch the buttons. Mere waves of emotion by themselves seldom produce orgasms, especially in women. Flicking the little man in the canoe the right way with one's tongue while the index finger strokes that spongy, bean-shaped piece of tissue two inches inside at the top of the vagina is what pays the bills, not a vague, poetic, romantic wave of emotion.
> 
> Don't get me wrong here, Lawrence is one of my top 3 20th cenury English writers, but you have to take his stuff with a huge grain of salt sometimes.


I dont know I just thought it was sweet in its simplicity. Im not saying that there shouldnt be satisfaction when you have sex because there should be obviously but when it comes to the message I just liked the dismissing of the pressures and judgment.

----------


## Perianne

....

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Re-reading that, I see that it made me look too much like a jaded old _roué_, which was not my intention.

I'm probably MORE of an old-school romantic than almost anyone here, even Tay. Sex with someone you genuinely love and care about can have a mystical intensity to it that is overpowering and shattering. I know that.

That's not inconsistent, however, with knowledge and technique.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> ....


Exactly! :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Maximatic

> *Sex is not [...] a test.
> *


You mean in general, or for you? If some people want to turn their own sex lives into a science, I can't see why you would object to that.

----------


## Mordent

> some people want to turn their own sex lives into a science,


Sybians-R-Us.

----------


## Perianne

> Sybians-R-Us.


What is that?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> What is that?


Sybarites?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sybarite

----------


## Perianne

> Sybarites?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sybarite


I'm lost.

----------


## Maximatic

wikipedia brought back some kind of motorized saddle.

----------


## Mordent

> What is that?


It's a female multi-orgasm machine...



> The Sybian was created to bring women to new orgasmic heights. Invented in the early 80s by a dance instructor who understood the importance of the clitoris to women's sexual pleasure, the Sybian features a saddle-like design that allows a woman to ride and grind to orgasm (or multiple orgasms). This vibrator is famous for its female-friendly design.
> 
> The Sybian is more than three times as strong as the Hitachi Magic Wand, the gold standard of vibrators. It has multiple speeds that allow it to quake at a low rumble, all the way up to a teeth-chattering, leg-shaking throttle. The Sybian comes with three sleeves—one non-penetrative sleeve that grants perfect clitoral stimulation, and two penetrative sleeves that allow just-your-size penetration and controlled rotation. You can use the Sybian for clitoral stimulation only or combine it with rotating penetration for incredible G-spot orgasms.


http://www.shopinprivate.com/sybian.html

----------

Perianne (03-28-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> It's a female multi-orgasm machine...
> 
> http://www.shopinprivate.com/sybian.html


What woman would need that with ME around? :Thinking: 

 :Sofa:

----------

Karl (03-29-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> This may be a little too open and vulgar for some of you so if it gets deleted or something then I guess that's that, but I thought it was a crazy good message.


Many things that should be, aren't.

----------

Perianne (03-28-2014)

----------


## Mordent

> What woman would need that with ME around?


You can't be everywhere at once...

----------

Cat (03-30-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> You can't be everywhere at once...


I try, dammit, I do try! :Dontknow:

----------

Cat (03-30-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> It's a female multi-orgasm machine...
> 
> http://www.shopinprivate.com/sybian.html


I always preferred a second woman to fill in while I rested.  But to each his own.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> *Sex is not [...] a test.*


common core sex education.

----------

Cat (03-30-2014),Conservative Libertarian (03-28-2014),Perianne (03-28-2014),Trinnity (03-28-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> *Sex is not a goddamn performance. Sex should feel as natural as drinking water. It should not require confidence.....
> *
> ......*There is no right way and no wrong way.
> Good in bed, what. Youre good in my bed. Im pleased youre there. I feel it suits you. Shove your technique. Let your memory swallow it. Fuck me like youd fuck me, fuck me like you feel. This isnt a test.*


Not quite sure what you mean about "confidence".  Self-confidence is essential to "being yourself". 

Agreed it isn't a contest, if that's where you're going here.  There's sex and there's making love.  Although I'm curious about what is driving this with you, no matter what it is, you'll get through it.  In fact, I'm pretty sure in a few years you'll think it was silly to worry about.

----------


## Mordent

> I always preferred a second woman to fill in while I rested. But to each his own.


If you need rest, she's not good looking enough...

----------

NuYawka (03-29-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> Not quite sure what you mean about "confidence".  Self-confidence is essential to "being yourself". 
> 
> Agreed it isn't a contest, if that's where you're going here.  There's sex and there's making love.  Although I'm curious about what is driving this with you, no matter what it is, you'll get through it.  In fact, I'm pretty sure in a few years you'll think it was silly to worry about.


Well I didn't write it, I just thought it was cool. I don't like live my life by that message or anything I just liked how it downplayed pressure and judgment.

----------


## Perianne

> It's a female multi-orgasm machine...
> 
> http://www.shopinprivate.com/sybian.html


What will they think of next?  lol

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Well I didn't write it, I just thought it was cool. I don't like live my life by that message or anything I just liked how it downplayed pressure and judgment.


My bad, I thought you did write it.

I agree with you, actually. There should be no pressure to perform and no judgemental attitudes.

----------

Taylor (03-28-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> My bad, I thought you did write it.
> 
> I agree with you, actually. There should be no pressure to perform and no judgemental attitudes.


No I just saw it on tumblr and thought it made sense and would make for an interesting topic. I guess I should have mentioned that earlier.  :Undecided20:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> No I just saw it on tumblr and thought it made sense and would make for an interesting topic. I guess I should have mentioned that earlier.


As you can see, you scored a hit, with 4 pages so far. :Smiley20:

----------

Taylor (03-28-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Don't mind us, Tay, we're a bunch of nasty, cynical middle-aged people..... :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Karl (03-29-2014),Taylor (03-28-2014)

----------


## Maximatic

I've always been firmly in the camp of whoever wrote that. The thing is, sex involves other people or, at least, another person, so you can't always just have it your way, unfortunately. But, hey, maybe, if you keep spreading the message, more people will see the light, and things will be better for future generations.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Well I didn't write it, I just thought it was cool. I don't like live my life by that message or anything I just liked how it downplayed pressure and judgment.


Pressure and judgment are illusions.  It's impolite to tell someone to go fuck themselves, but it never hurts to think it and simply ignore them.  People are 90% talk anyway. Rarely will you have to break out the nunchucks or butterfly knife to take them down.

I saw my girlfriend make herself physically ill, headache and upset stomach, worrying about her son's dogs whom we'd left for a few days.  Doggy door, huge fenced backyard, 3 gallon waterer, same amount of dried food.  What was there to worry about?  I'd done the same with my dog and cat for years.  She was so sick she was even thinking about going to the hospital.  A call to a friend resulted in them going to my house and checking on the critters.  All was well.  Within an hour her symptoms subsided and she realized what I'd been telling her all along; she was stressing herself out. 

People create most of their own problems by stressing on them rather than either fixing them or letting them go.

----------


## Dan40

> If you need rest, she's not good looking enough...


Tell HIM that!

----------


## Perianne

> Tell HIM that!


Which one?

----------


## Taylor

> Pressure and judgment are illusions.  It's impolite to tell someone to go fuck themselves, but it never hurts to think it and simply ignore them.  People are 90% talk anyway. Rarely will you have to break out the nunchucks or butterfly knife to take them down.
> 
> I saw my girlfriend make herself physically ill, headache and upset stomach, worrying about her son's dogs whom we'd left for a few days.  Doggy door, huge fenced backyard, 3 gallon waterer, same amount of dried food.  What was there to worry about?  I'd done the same with my dog and cat for years.  She was so sick she was even thinking about going to the hospital.  A call to a friend resulted in them going to my house and checking on the critters.  All was well.  Within an hour her symptoms subsided and she realized what I'd been telling her all along; she was stressing herself out. 
> 
> People create most of their own problems by stressing on them rather than either fixing them or letting them go.


Well i dont stress out like that I just thought the overall message was a good one.

----------

Max Rockatansky (03-28-2014)

----------


## Maximatic

> tell him that!


wtf?

----------


## Maximatic

> Well i dont stress out like that I just thought the overall message was a good one.


It's great. Everybody agrees.

----------

Taylor (03-28-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> wtf?


Big head, little head?????????????

----------


## Maximatic

I guess I put mine on the chopping block for that one... _the big one_... _metaphorically_!

----------


## Taylor

> common core sex education.


 @Calypso Jones describe why you think this message is wrong or bad, if you think its wrong or bad, instead of just four words meant to diminish the message or just to dismiss it because it was posted by me. Sex is not just about making a baby wouldn't you agree? Sex often has alot of societal pressures attached to it, wouldn't you agree? Sex between two people that appreciate each other shouldn't feel rehearsed or contrived or uninteresting, wouldn't you agree?

----------


## Dan40

> I guess I put mine on the chopping block for that one... _the big one_... _metaphorically_!


Here is a WTF for you,,or all.

I was talking with the wife with the TV on.  Out of the "corner of my ear" I hear the disclaimer of a Cialis ad.

"If you experience any unusual swelling, call your doctor."

WTF does any guy take that for BUT to experience unusual swelling?

----------


## Archer

Most of us joke and play here but I think this is just a little over the top... I did not know this was a porn forum.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-28-2014),GreenEyedLady (03-29-2014),Perianne (03-28-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

Actually i thought Tay is making an interesting and serious point here. It merits serious discussion.

----------

Taylor (03-29-2014)

----------


## Archer

> Actually i thought Tay is making an interesting and serious point here. It merits serious discussion.


Discuss away people! Have fun.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Pressure and judgment are illusions.  It's impolite to tell someone to go fuck themselves, but it never hurts to think it and simply ignore them.  People are 90% talk anyway. Rarely will you have to break out the nunchucks or butterfly knife to take them down.
> 
> I saw my girlfriend make herself physically ill, headache and upset stomach, worrying about her son's dogs whom we'd left for a few days.  Doggy door, huge fenced backyard, 3 gallon waterer, same amount of dried food.  What was there to worry about?  I'd done the same with my dog and cat for years.  She was so sick she was even thinking about going to the hospital.  A call to a friend resulted in them going to my house and checking on the critters.  All was well.  Within an hour her symptoms subsided and she realized what I'd been telling her all along; she was stressing herself out. 
> 
> People create most of their own problems by stressing on them rather than either fixing them or letting them go.


you had her leave the dogs she was supposed to be watching for 3 days ALONE?!

----------


## Perianne

> Most of us joke and play here but I think this is just a little over the top... I did not know this was a porn forum.


Thank you, Archer.

----------

Archer (03-30-2014),GreenEyedLady (03-29-2014)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

You must really be screwed up kid. You don't know what end is up. You're gay and then you're not. I mean get a clue! Get over your selfishness. This isn't the 60's and free love anymore kiddo. If it feels good do it kinda bs went out in the 60's. No one gives a damn about your little porno rant. That's the problem with children today, it's all about what YOU want and feel. I told you before, and I'll say it again, you're a selfish little snot that has no class. 
Keep your sick sexual mores to yourself. You want play someowhere, go post at penthouse or something. This is a family group and no one would want their children to read the sick sexual crap you posted here. It is not YOUR place to tell people what or how they should conduct their sex lives. 
Grow the hell up and have some decency for god's sake!

----------

2cent (03-30-2014),Archer (03-30-2014),Perianne (03-29-2014)

----------


## keymanjim

> * redacted*


Quaint.
But, where intimacy is concerned, you should come up with your own assessment and not rely on the words of others.
You are still young and still react to your unstable hormones. Sex at your age is a matter of individual gratification through someone else.
As you grow older and wiser, you will learn the difference between having sex and making love. It's the difference between obtaining gratification from someone and giving gratification TO someone.

----------

Calypso Jones (03-29-2014),GreenEyedLady (03-29-2014),Perianne (03-29-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

> [D]escribe why you think this message is wrong or bad, if you think its wrong or bad, instead of just four words meant to diminish the message or just to dismiss it because it was posted by me. Sex is not just about making a baby wouldn't you agree? Sex often has alot of societal pressures attached to it, wouldn't you agree? Sex between two people that appreciate each other shouldn't feel rehearsed or contrived or uninteresting, wouldn't you agree?


*It was lewd. Thanks for shitting up my forum.*

----------

Archer (03-30-2014),GreenEyedLady (03-29-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

> Well I didn't write it, I just thought it was cool. I don't like live my life by that message or anything I just liked how it downplayed pressure and judgment.


Oh just great. Where did you get it? It's copyright infringement if you don't include a citation and copyright infringement is a crime.
 @Tay

----------


## Trinnity

Citation added. Thanks Fyrenza for finding it.

----------


## Karl

> sex.


Yeah @Mordent thats all people think about is sex sex sex sex

People need to start using their brains and quit living out of their zippers and get with reality

----------


## fyrenza

> Citation added. Thanks Fyrenza for finding it.


No problem!

ANY excuse to take a break from cleaning!

----------


## Trinnity

Life is about much more than sex.

----------

Archer (03-30-2014),GreenEyedLady (03-29-2014)

----------


## Karl

> Most of us joke and play here but I think this is just a little over the top... I did not know this was a porn forum.


And I will bet that "most" of you watched it too

----------


## Trinnity

It wasn't a viddy, Karl. It was text.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> you had her leave the dogs she was supposed to be watching for 3 days ALONE?!


No.  They had my dog, a cat, a goose and two cockatiels to keep them company.  Why?

----------


## Taylor

I apologize to everybody that I offended with that message that I posted, and i'm sorry for not citing it properly from tumblr. I knew that the message was probably a bit edgy for here but I thought that the underlying meaning of it could be an interesting debate.

----------

Cat (03-30-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> You must really be screwed up kid. You don't know what end is up. You're gay and then you're not. I mean get a clue! Get over your selfishness. This isn't the 60's and free love anymore kiddo. If it feels good do it kinda bs went out in the 60's. No one gives a damn about your little porno rant. That's the problem with children today, it's all about what YOU want and feel. I told you before, and I'll say it again, you're a selfish little snot that has no class. 
> Keep your sick sexual mores to yourself. You want play someowhere, go post at penthouse or something. This is a family group and no one would want their children to read the sick sexual crap you posted here. It is not YOUR place to tell people what or how they should conduct their sex lives. 
> Grow the hell up and have some decency for god's sake!


 @momsapplepie, ok i'm not telling you or anybody how to conduct your sex life. The whole point of that message I posted was to basically tell people not to stress about, overcomplicate, or be pressured into certain aspects of sex, to just relax with your partner. If you read it and considered the meaning you'd know that it wasnt a porno rant. People tend to get so fixated on words that they fail to see meaning.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Ok i'm not telling you or anybody how to conduct your sex life. The whole point of that message I posted was to basically tell people not to stress about, overcomplicate, or be pressured into certain aspects of sex, to just relax with your partner. If you read it and considered the meaning you'd know that it wasnt a porno rant. People tend to get so fixated on words that they fail to see meaning.


I think it was pretty obvious that it wasn't pornography. 

But people once considered James Joyce's 'Ulysses' and D. H, Lawrence's 'Lady Chatterley's Lover' pornographic too.

----------

Taylor (03-29-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I apologize to everybody that I offended with that message that I posted, and i'm sorry for not citing it properly from tumblr. I knew that the message was probably a bit edgy for here but I thought that the underlying meaning of it could be an interesting debate.


You are right. People get hung up on language sometimes and can't see beyond it.

----------

Taylor (03-29-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

Well, the link is up now, so anyone who wants to read it can use the link. I'm not afraid of words, but a certain level of decorum is expected and frankly, that was ...........lewd.

----------

2cent (03-30-2014),Archer (03-30-2014),Cat (03-30-2014),GreenEyedLady (03-29-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I apologize to everybody that I offended with that message that I posted, and i'm sorry for not citing it properly from tumblr. I knew that the message was probably a bit edgy for here but I thought that the underlying meaning of it could be an interesting debate.


You're okay kiddo. I understand the point you were trying to make. I don't think you meant anything malicious or purposefully lewd.

----------

Taylor (03-29-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> You're okay kiddo. I understand the point you were trying to make. I don't think you meant anything malicious or purposefully lewd.


Thank you!

----------

Cat (03-30-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> Life is about much more than sex.


I don't disagree, but sex is still a big part of life.

----------

Cat (03-30-2014)

----------


## Matalese

Sex is an intimate part of life. If you need to talk about sex all the time join a group. Most of us keep our sex lives in our private lives. But of course you are hell bent on non conformity so will make no effort to understand that way of thinking.

----------

GreenEyedLady (03-29-2014),Perianne (03-29-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

We believe in free speech here and light modding. I'm sorry for having to edit your OP. I did think it was lewd. But I thought as adults we could handle it. Apparently not. I'm disappointed over the uproar.* Still, I think an acceptable (to all parties) compromise was made. The thread is still here, it's not moved to the mod forum. It's not closed. And the link is up so anyone can see what was posted by simply clicking the link.*

----------

Cat (03-30-2014),Taylor (03-29-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> We believe in free speech here and light modding. I'm sorry for having to edit your OP. I did think it was lewd. But I thought as adults we could handle it. Apparently not. I'm disappointed over the uproar.* Still, I think an acceptable (to all parties) compromise was made. The thread is still here, it's not moved to the mod forum. It's not closed. And the link is up so anyone can see what was posted by simply clicking the link.*


Thanks and im fine with what you did. I seriously seriously did not intend for it to be super lewd or have shock value to it or to put your place in jeopardy. I also assumed that people could talk about this without freaking out but I was obviously wrong. I really dont think talking about sex is that big of a deal, especially talking about the societal expectations of sex, but live and learn I guess on my part.

----------


## Maximatic

@Perianne, that is not a nice avatar, at all.




> Sex is an intimate part of life. If you need to  talk about sex all the time join a group. Most of us keep our sex lives  in our private lives. But of course you are hell bent on non conformity  so will make no effort to understand that way of thinking.


I haven't been watching long, but this is the first time I've seen her talk about sex.




> Thanks and im fine with what you did. I seriously seriously did not intend for it to be super lewd or have shock value to it or to put your place in jeopardy. I also assumed that people could talk about this without freaking out but I was obviously wrong. I really dont think talking about sex is that big of a deal, especially talking about the societal expectations of sex, but live and learn I guess on my part.


Hey, at least you didn't ask somebody to die.

----------

Taylor (03-29-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

'Yes' is the key word in the justly celebrated soliloquy by Molly Bloom that concludes 'Ulysses', and it is basically an extended romantic and sexual rumination, and 'yes' is meant to emphasize the often positive, life affirming influence of love and sex in life, and it's one of the most beautiful things ever written:

*BLOOMSDAY: JUNE 16, 2008* *Molly Blooms Soliloquy  The Art of Writing: Lesson #336:*
*Read* Molly Blooms Soliloquy quietly on your screen  or on the page. Read it aloud to yourself, to someone else. Listen to a  recording of it read by a fine actress. (Let this be a lesson to you.) *Norbert Blei

*


 I love flowers Id love to have the whole place swimming in roses  God of heaven theres nothing like nature the wild mountains then the  sea and the waves rushing then the beautiful country with fields of oats  and wheat and all kinds of things and all the fine cattle going about  that would do your heart good to see rivers and lakes and flowers all  sorts of shapes and smells and colours springing up even out of the  ditches primroses and violets nature it is as for them saying theres no  God I wouldnt give a snap of my two fingers for all their learning why  dont they go and create something I often asked him atheists or  whatever they call themselves go and wash the cobbles off themselves  first then they go howling for the priest and they dying and why why  because theyre afraid of hell on account of their bad conscience ah yes  I know them well who was the first person in the universe before there  was anybody that made it all who ah that they dont know neither do I so  there you are they might as well try to stop the sun from rising  tomorrow the sun shines for you he said the day we were lying among the  rhododendrons on Howth head in the grey tweed suit and his straw hat the  day I got him to propose to me yes first I gave him the bit of seedcake  out of my mouth and it was leapyear like now yes 16 years ago my God  after that long kiss I near lost my breath yes he said was a flower of  the mountain yes so we are flowers all a womans body yes that was one  true thing he said in his life and the sun shines for you today yes that  was why I liked him because I saw he understood or felt what a woman is  and I knew I could always get round him and I gave him all the pleasure  I could leading him on till he asked me to say yes and I wouldnt  answer first only looked out over the sea and the sky I was thinking of  so many things he didnt know of Mulvey and Mr Stanhope and Hester and  father and old captain Groves and the sailors playing all birds fly and I  say stoop and washing up dishes they called it on the pier and the  sentry in front of the governors house with the thing round his white  helmet poor devil half roasted and the Spanish girls laughing in their  shawls and their tall combs and the auctions in the morning the Greeks  and the Jews and the Arabs and the devil knows who else from all the  ends of Europe and Duke street and the fowl market all clucking outside  Larby Sharans and the poor donkeys slipping half asleep and the vague  fellows in the cloaks asleep in the shade on the steps and the big  wheels of the carts of the bulls and the old castle thousands of years  old yes and those handsome Moors all in white and turbans like kings  asking you to sit down in their little bit of a shop and Ronda with the  old windows of the posadas glancing eyes a lattice hid for her lover to  kiss the iron and the wineshops half open at night and the castanets and  the night we missed the boat at Algeciras the watchman going about  serene with his lamp and O that awful deepdown torrent O and the sea the  sea crimson sometimes like fire and the glorious sunsets and the  figtrees in the Alameda gardens yes and all the queer little streets and  pink and blue and yellow houses and the rosegardens and the jessamine  and geraniums and cactuses and Gibraltar as a girl where I was a Flower  of the mountain yes when I put the rose in my hair like the Andalusian  girls used or shall I wear a red yes and how he kissed me under the  Moorish wall and I thought well as well him as another and then I asked  him with my eyes to ask again yes and then he asked me would I yes to  say yes my mountain flower and first I put my arms around him yes and  drew him down Jo me so he could feel my breasts all perfume yes and his  heart was going like mad and yes I said yes I will Yes.

----------


## Trinnity

No one freaked out. A few people got pissed. There's a difference.

----------


## Mordent

I'm pissed there were no accompanying pictures.  :Tongue20:

----------

Karl (03-29-2014),NuYawka (03-29-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I'm pissed there were no accompanying pictures.


Me too but the Puritanical heritage of most Americans makes them uptight about sex.  They can talk about death and dying, show dead bodies, decapitations, lynchings and such, but show a little bit of nipple and they go apeshit.

Remember Geoge Carlin's bit about "*Seven words you can't say on television*"?  This was part of it:

_People much wiser than I am have said, "I'd rather have my son watch a film with two people making love than two people trying to kill one another." I, of course, can agree. It is a great sentence. I wish I knew who said it first. I agree with that but I like to take it a step further. I'd like to substitute the word Fuck for the word Kill in all of those movie cliches we grew up with.

"Okay, Sheriff, we're gonna fuck you now, but we're gonna fuck you slow."
_

----------

Mordent (03-29-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

Karl sez 'ill bet most of you watched it. end Karl's quote.




> It wasn't a viddy, Karl. It was text.



LOLOL

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Me too but the Puritanical heritage of most Americans makes them uptight about sex.  They can talk about death and dying, show dead bodies, decapitations, lynchings and such, but show a little bit of nipple and they go apeshit.
> 
> Remember Geoge Carlin's bit about "*Seven words you can't say on television*"?  This was part of it:
> 
> _People much wiser than I am have said, "I'd rather have my son watch a film with two people making love than two people trying to kill one another." I, of course, can agree. It is a great sentence. I wish I knew who said it first. I agree with that but I like to take it a step further. I'd like to substitute the word Fuck for the word Kill in all of those movie cliches we grew up with.
> 
> "Okay, Sheriff, we're gonna fuck you now, but we're gonna fuck you slow."
> _


that's what they're doing now and it hasn't seemed to help anyone.

----------


## Matalese

> I'm pissed there were no accompanying pictures.


There's a penis in the basement have you seen it?

----------


## Mordent

> There's a penis in the basement have you seen it?


I've got one of my own to inspect any time I feel the need.

----------


## squidward

Wait, .....women are supposed to enjoy sex too ?

----------


## Taylor

> Wait, .....women are supposed to enjoy sex too ?


no no no we are only supposed to only enjoy satisfying his needs, oh and giving birth.

----------


## Mordent

> no no no we are only supposed to only enjoy satisfying his needs, oh and giving birth.


Don't forget cooking and cleaning!

----------

Taylor (03-29-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> Don't forget cooking and cleaning!


oh, right! thanks! cooking and cleaning too

----------


## Calypso Jones

> no no no we are only supposed to only enjoy satisfying his needs, oh and giving birth.


and who told you that sweetie.  the left tells you what the rght believes and you believe it.  
What do leftist guys want?  They want you there to service their needs and then both of you can plot the death of your inconvenient unborn.

----------

GreenEyedLady (03-29-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> and who told you that sweetie.  the left tells you what the rght believes and you believe it.  
> What do leftist guys want?  They want you there to service their needs and then both of you can plot the death of your inconvenient unborn.


nailed it

----------


## squidward

> no no no we are only supposed to only enjoy satisfying his needs, oh and giving birth.


No, don't give birth, we won't want to have sex with you anymore.

----------

Mordent (03-29-2014),Taylor (03-29-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> No, don't give birth, we won't want to have sex with you anymore.


haha clutch  :Icon Thumright:

----------


## Mordent

> No, don't give birth, we won't want to have sex with you anymore.


And don't get married, they won't want to have sex with you anymore...

----------


## Taylor

> @Calypso Jones describe why you think this message is wrong or bad, if you think its wrong or bad, instead of just four words meant to diminish the message or just to dismiss it because it was posted by me. Sex is not just about making a baby wouldn't you agree? Sex often has alot of societal pressures attached to it, wouldn't you agree? Sex between two people that appreciate each other shouldn't feel rehearsed or contrived or uninteresting, wouldn't you agree?


you know @Calypso Jones you can still answer my questions that I asked you in the post above....after all that's what this topic was actually about in spite of the reaction to that first post.

----------


## Calypso Jones

this is a dead topic.

----------


## Mordent

> this is a dead topic.


I still like sex.

----------

fyrenza (03-30-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> @Calypso Jones describe why you think this message is wrong or bad, if you think its wrong or bad, instead of just four words meant to diminish the message or just to dismiss it because it was posted by me. Sex is not just about making a baby wouldn't you agree? Sex often has alot of societal pressures attached to it, wouldn't you agree? Sex between two people that appreciate each other shouldn't feel rehearsed or contrived or uninteresting, wouldn't you agree?





> and who told you that sweetie.  the left tells you what the rght believes and you believe it.  
> What do leftist guys want?  They want you there to service their needs and then both of you can plot the death of your inconvenient unborn.





> this is a dead topic.


because people cant handle talking about something as simple and universal and natural as sex. Stunning, I know.

----------


## Calypso Jones

There is a time and place for everything.  This is not  the time, this is not the place, I am not the person.  Trinn was right.  This Topic  is lewd.   I will add another word.  Lascivious.

----------

Cat (03-30-2014),GreenEyedLady (03-29-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> oh, right! thanks! cooking and cleaning too


And washing and ironing and getting the beer.

Who taught you girl?

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Dan40

> There is a time and place for everything.  This is not  the time, this is not the place, I am not the person.  Trinn was right.  This Topic  is lewd.   I will add another word.  Lascivious.


I love it when you talk dirty!!!!

----------



----------


## Max Rockatansky

> There is a time and place for everything.  This is not  the time, this is not the place, I am not the person.  Trinn was right.  This Topic  is lewd.   I will add another word.  Lascivious.


Darn tootin'!

Meanwhile a conservative religious group who knows how women should be treated and protects them from lewd and lascivious people:



Trollops in the 1890s.  Some are even daring to show their ankles!

----------

fyrenza (03-30-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> Darn tootin'!
> 
> Meanwhile a conservative religious group who knows how women should be treated and protects them from lewd and lascivious people:


Gawtamighty Damn, that cute one is HOT!

----------


## Trinnity

Irrelevant.

----------


## Cat

> because people cant handle talking about something as simple and universal and natural as sex. Stunning, I know.


Yes, some of can, and those of us who deal with it do not need to service these boys and men, and we don't. We wait for marriage, and send anyone who thinks we need to service them a good kick with large bruises and a new idea upon their heads, yes?

----------

2cent (03-30-2014),GreenEyedLady (03-30-2014),Matalese (03-30-2014),Trinnity (03-30-2014)

----------


## Cat

It is all about self-control, self-discipline, and understanding priorities which make women successful.

----------

catfish (03-31-2014),GreenEyedLady (03-30-2014),Matalese (03-30-2014),Perianne (03-30-2014),Trinnity (03-30-2014)

----------


## Gerrard Winstanley

Lol. This thread rules.

----------

Taylor (03-30-2014)

----------


## 2cent

> Yes, some of us can, and those of us who deal with it do not need to service these boys and men, and we don't. We wait for marriage, and send anyone who thinks we need to service them a good kick with large bruises and a new idea upon their heads, yes?


Had I only known that when I was younger.  Sadly, I was shallow as the day is long and didn't even know it.  One thing's for sure; it didn't lead to a whole lot of fulfillment in life, just a string of disappointments.  
Thankfully, I grew up, learned that the problem was with me, and that I needed to value myself enough to bring anyone else joy, and there is where inlay the secret to true fulfillment in life.  

_Can_ I talk about sex?  Sure.  Got all the language tools like most people do.  But why would I discuss something so personal with a group of strangers?  And so crassly, as if it's nothing more than cramming junk into a box?  I'm certainly no fainting flower, but I'm not an object, and sex isn't a joke.
It saddens me to see a young woman talk about it as if it was.  Those who do will regret it one day.  All this talk about it being so natural and healthy, while true, the talk is nothing but a screen to stave off what they know in their hearts is wrong, but just can't quite put their finger on what it is that they're missing.  

I blame the feminazi's for most of that.  Why is it that people who claim to want equality work so hard to bring people down to the lowest level, rather than encouraging them to raise everybody UP?

----------

Cat (03-31-2014),catfish (03-31-2014),GreenEyedLady (03-30-2014),Matalese (03-30-2014),Perianne (03-30-2014),Trinnity (03-30-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> Yes, some of can, and those of us who deal with it do not need to service these boys and men, and we don't. We wait for marriage, and send anyone who thinks we need to service them a good kick with large bruises and a new idea upon their heads, yes?


That's great and all but how does that relate to the topic? Talking about sex, especially the pressures and expectations around it, is a worthwhile conversation don't you think? Whether you wait for marriage or not doesn't change that fact. I think that if people were to just chill out for a minute and realize that if you give the middle finger to the pressures, the judgments, and fear of doing something wrong and just enjoy the night with your partner then the experience is better and the pressures dissolve. That doesnt mean you dont take precautions or be safe in the process, but is sex such a protected subject that we have to ignore the realities around it for the sake of decorum? Kids learn from a fairly young age, and not from school or parents but from friends, the internet, TV, movies, magazines, and other things, that sex is this big dangerous, high pressure, high expectation, high risk, highly talked about, yet highly enjoyable experience that you are not supposed to do or talk about but should somehow know how to do well. I think a big point to the message that I posted first was that if you are with someone you care about then the pressures and expectations be damned, just enjoy the experience for that night and learn in the process without fear. Even if you wait till marriage or for that special someone that advice still remains true doesnt it?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I still like sex.


Me too but it appears some do not.  Sad.

----------

fyrenza (03-30-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Gawtamighty Damn, that cute one is HOT!


Her sister is even better!

----------


## fyrenza

> you know @Calypso Jones you can still answer my questions that I asked you in the post above....after all that's what this topic was actually about in spite of the reaction to that first post.


I'm still flabbergasted by "the reaction to that first post" ~

Doesn't anyone here READ modern novels???

Cripes.  I haven't read it, but that "50 Shades of Grey" was supposed to be pretty sexy,

and almost ANY novel is going to have sex scenes that get a lot more descriptive 
than the prose you quoted, @Tay .

Honestly, folks ~

you don't "like" Tay, so there MUST be something Wrong with _everything_ she posts???

After that thread about bullying, it's amazing to me to that you'd be doing that to anyone,

and if it were YOUR daughter/niece/sister being subjected to this sort of treatment,

you'd be horrified and outraged, and RIGHTFULLY SO.

----------



----------


## squidward

This ain't rocket science folks. If you can't figure it out without a book or the advice of others, you got big problems.

----------


## 2cent

> That's great and all but how does that relate to the topic?


Not to put words in Cat's mouth, but I do believe she was referring to self-respect when it came to sex.



> Talking about sex, especially the pressures and expectations around it, is a worthwhile conversation don't you think?


With friends, your siblings, your mother, with someone you may be considering having sex with, yes.  However, bringing it up on the internet amongst a bunch of strangers can either be enlightening or demeaning.  That is the chance you take.



> Whether you wait for marriage or not doesn't change that fact.


Yes, I'm afraid it does.



> I think that if people were to just chill out for a minute and realize that if you give the middle finger to the pressures, the judgments, and fear of doing something wrong and just enjoy the night with your partner then the experience is better and the pressures dissolve.


You'll have to pardon me if that sentence makes no sense.  If you're with someone who respects and loves you, why would there be pressures or judgements about doing anything wrong?  Unless, what it is you're wanting is freedom of all inhibitions to bump and grind with someone you barely know, well then have at it.  What's keeping you?  



> That doesnt mean you dont take precautions or be safe in the process


Are you maybe trying to assuage your guilt?  Seriously.  Please think about that.



> but is sex such a protected subject that we have to ignore the realities around it for the sake of decorum?


No, the subject of sex is not tabu.  However, it does have it's time and place; and can even be discussed on a forum, considering the context and respect for the subject.



> Kids learn from a fairly young age, and not from school or parents but from friends, the internet, TV, movies, magazines, and other things, that sex is this big dangerous, high pressure, high expectation, high risk, highly talked about, yet highly enjoyable experience that you are not supposed to do or talk about but should somehow know how to do well.


THAT is tragic!  And I mean that most sincerely.  For all the so-called sex-ed they come out with in schools these days, _that_ is what you come away with?  Seriously?  Nothing about intimacy, bonding, the meaning of "marriage"?  None of that?  



> I think a big point to the message that I posted first was that if you are with someone you care about then the pressures and expectations be damned, just enjoy the experience for that night and learn in the process without fear. Even if you wait till marriage or for that special someone that advice still remains true doesnt it?


If you're with someone you care about who truly cares about you, it won't be a "one night stand" where you'll get kicked to the curb if "you don't do it right."  He'll be there tomorrow, loving you just as much as yesterday.

Can intimacy be a blast, fun, and one of the most heightened experiences you'll ever encounter?  But, of course!

It just so happens that I know you'll never reach it's true height and meaning if you treat it as nothing more than dogs do.

----------

Cat (03-30-2014),catfish (03-31-2014),GreenEyedLady (03-30-2014),Matalese (03-30-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> This ain't rocket science folks. If you can't figure it out without a book or the advice of others, you got big problems.


But there's a big difference between mere sex and GREAT sex, and the latter is a much more conscious activity.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I'm still flabbergasted by "the reaction to that first post" ~
> 
> Doesn't anyone here READ modern novels???
> 
> Cripes.  I haven't read it, but that "50 Shades of Grey" was supposed to be pretty sexy,
> 
> and almost ANY novel is going to have sex scenes that get a lot more descriptive 
> than the prose you quoted, @Tay .
> 
> ...


So true!

THis could have been an interestng thread if it hadn't been derailed by s******ing adolescent behaviour on the one hand and puritanical tut-tutting on the other.

----------


## fyrenza

> This ain't rocket science folks. If you can't figure it out without a book or the advice of others, you got big problems.


WT?!?  EVERYONE has talked to their friends/family for advice and thoughts regarding different aspects of it,

and anyone that says they haven't read up on some of it is either lying,

or just doesn't really give a shit if they please their partner.

----------

Max Rockatansky (03-30-2014)

----------


## squidward

> So true!
> 
> THis could have been an interestng thread if it hadn't been derailed by s******ing adolescent behaviour on the one hand and puritanical tut-tutting on the other.


or grown men internet bragging about sexual prowess.

----------


## squidward

> WT?!?  EVERYONE has talked to their friends/family for advice and thoughts regarding different aspects of it,
> 
> and anyone that says they haven't read up on some of it is either lying,
> 
> or just doesn't really give a shit if they please their partner.


you read about it to titillate yourself, not educate yourself. Be honest.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> you read about it to titillate yourself, not educate yourself. Be honest.


Tay's opening post was remarkably free of any hint of titillation, actually.

----------


## squidward

> Tay's opening post was remarkably free of any hint of titillation, actually.


hence why you began to boast of personal sexual ability.

----------


## Karl

http://politicalhotwire.com/sexualit...advertise.html




> or grown men internet bragging about sexual prowess.


 @squidward

Do not FORGET those who brag about Penis Size

This here is one of my Hotwire Gems

----------


## GreenEyedLady

No pressure Huh?
Here's something I told my children and it's something maybe you should take to heart when you're thinking about having all that uninhibited sex.
When you have sex with someone, you are having sex with everyone they have ever had sex with, and today that is a deadly serious statement.

----------

2cent (03-30-2014),Calypso Jones (03-30-2014),Cat (03-31-2014),Matalese (03-30-2014),Perianne (03-30-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

> you read about it to titillate yourself, not educate yourself. Be honest.


I'll be brutally honest with you ~

I've read several Sexual Technique-type books,
Joy of Sex being one of the best,

as well as studying the mechanics of it, for BOTH of us.

Sorry, but missionary position and fumbling around, h0pping for the best

wasn't going to be satisfying, in the long run, to EITHER person.


Did all of y'all prudes excise Song of Solomon from your Bibles?

I mean, it's pretty lewd and lascivious,

talking to complete strangers, ACROSS TIME, about lust and all.

Cripes.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> WT?!?  EVERYONE has talked to their friends/family for advice and thoughts regarding different aspects of it,
> 
> and anyone that says they haven't read up on some of it is either lying,
> 
> or just doesn't really give a shit if they please their partner.


Well said and agreed.   

Besides, books, even well researched ones and very accurate are still coming from one point of view.  Discussion with friends and family help amplify and elaborate on ideas for a clearer understanding.

----------

fyrenza (03-30-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> you read about it to titillate yourself, not educate yourself. Be honest.


Personal attacks and assignations are not honest.

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Do not FORGET those who brag about Penis Size


Usually those who talk a lot about their penis size usually have a lot to talk about.

 :Cool:

----------


## Taylor

> this is a dead topic.


it lives

----------

fyrenza (03-30-2014),Max Rockatansky (03-30-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> hence why you began to boast of personal sexual ability.


That wasn't my boasting at all and I never even referred to myself...I was offering a few concrete examples of what I contrasted to the more woolly and romantic--even if largely unobjectionable--sentiments of the opening posts. How do you see that as boasting? :Thinking:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> it lives


It keeps getting shots of Viagra to stiffen it up.... :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

...er, so to speak!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> it lives


LOL.  Yes it does.

----------


## fyrenza

IT WAS @catfish and his Cialis reference!!!

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> It keeps getting shots of Viagra to stiffen it up....
> 
> ...er, so to speak!


Funny!

Which reminds me; what happens when a Republican takes Viagra?  He grows taller.

What happens when a Democrat takes Viagra?  Nothing.  Sometimes there's just no cure for a limp dick.

----------

fyrenza (03-30-2014)

----------


## 2cent

Good lord.  I can't believe anybody honestly needs to read a _book_ to figure out how to have sex in all the ways imaginable.

----------


## fyrenza

Okay, so I suppose it's about time for my SMUTTY song :

----------

Max Rockatansky (03-30-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Good lord.  I can't believe anybody honestly needs to read a _book_ to figure out how to have sex in all the ways imaginable.


Not all of us have the remarkable natural talents and instincts that you seem to have in these matters. Hell, the first few times out I couldn't even FIND the little man in the canoe, let alone what the heck I was supposed to DO with it! :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## squidward

> I'll be brutally honest with you ~
> 
> I've read several Sexual Technique-type books,
> Joy of Sex being one of the best,
> 
> as well as studying the mechanics of it, for BOTH of us.


"Studying". whatever.jpg.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Good lord.  I can't believe anybody honestly needs to read a _book_ to figure out how to have sex in all the ways imaginable.


You're completely missing the point.  I'd be happy to explain it to you but, like one or two others here, there's a difference between trying to educate a willing student and one who just refuses to see things any other way then the one they are set upon.

----------


## squidward

> That wasn't my boasting at all and I never even referred to myself...I was offering a few concrete examples of what I contrasted to the more woolly and romantic--even if largely unobjectionable--sentiments of the opening posts. How do you see that as boasting?


thank you then, those things were a mystery to the rest of us, .........really.

----------


## squidward

> Personal attacks and assignations are not honest.


personal attack. 
Get real.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> "Studying". whatever.jpg.


Disagreed with your opinion that reading a book or studying is worthless.  Living in ignorance may seem like bliss, but it is not.

----------


## squidward

> Disagreed with your opinion that reading a book or studying is worthless.  Living in ignorance may seem like bliss, but it is not.


Living in ignorance. 
Get real part two. 

You really take this crap and yourself too seriously.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy



----------


## fyrenza

> Good lord.  I can't believe anybody honestly needs to read a _book_ to figure out how to have sex in all the ways imaginable.


Have you by any chance read The Bible?

Where ALL of it is written down, for everyone to read/see/think about.

Never done any Bible Studies and discussed any of the passages having to do with sex?

I would imagine, judging by the fact that The Bible is one of the Best Sellers of all time

that a LOT of folks have "read a book" that helped them "figure out how to have sex in all the ways imaginable."

----------


## squidward

> Have you by any chance read The Bible?
> 
> Where ALL of it is written down, for everyone to read/see/think about.
> 
> Never done any Bible Studies and discussed any of the passages having to do with sex?
> 
> I would imagine, judging by the fact that The Bible is one of the Best Sellers of all time
> 
> that a LOT of folks have "read a book" that helped them "figure out how to have sex in all the ways imaginable."


not too many positional techniques in the bible, I'd think.

----------


## Karl

> No pressure Huh?
> Hinre's something I told my children and it's something maybe you should take to heart when you're thinking about having all that uninhibited sex.
> When you have sex with someone, you are having sex with everyone they have ever had sex with, and today that is a deadly serious statement.


 @momsapplepie and NO 


That was ALWAYS TRUE

Once as a Younger Man I hadda date n we were in bed 2 weeks later her name was Deanna

Anyhow she had a Mullato Kid as If that wasnt sign enough

Nonetheless our first SEX she told me I was the FIRST well WHITE GUY she ever slept with

I swear to gosh my DICK went from rockhard to LIMP and Flacid

Actually questioned my MANHOOD at that point then realized It was the deep seeded "racist" side of me that caused that

----------

fyrenza (03-30-2014)

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> It was the deep seeded "racist" side of me that caused that


Deep seeded???

 :Cool:

----------


## fyrenza

ROFLMAO!!!  The PERFECT Freudian Slip!

----------



----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

That slip was SO damn good I suspect Karl did it on purpose.

----------

fyrenza (03-30-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I'll be brutally honest with you ~
> 
> I've read several Sexual Technique-type books,
> Joy of Sex being one of the best,
> 
> as well as studying the mechanics of it, for BOTH of us.
> 
> Sorry, but missionary position and fumbling around, h0pping for the best
> 
> ...


I don't think S of S was saying do it when the mood strikes with anyone and everyone, at anytime.

----------


## 2cent

> Have you by any chance read The Bible?



Some passages.  Never from cover to cover.




> Where ALL of it is written down, for everyone to read/see/think about.


Have read a few passages quoted by others on it.  What of it?




> Never done any Bible Studies and discussed any of the passages having to do with sex?


Uh, no.  Considering that I don't belong to any church, that'd be rather difficult, don't you think?




> I would imagine, judging by the fact that The Bible is one of the Best Sellers of all time
> 
> that a LOT of folks have "read a book" that helped them "figure out how to have sex in all the ways imaginable."



If'n they y'ant ta, that's their privilege.  
What are you getting on to me for?  It's not like I've never gone to an adult store and bought items to enhance my husband's and my sex life.
Does that really need to be public knowledge for pity's sake, just to convince people that I'm not a prude?

Just what was the point in your post?  I'm baffled.

----------


## Calypso Jones

So what are y'all saying... If someone does not want to join in the fray with such ideas that THEY have the problem?   I think the persons having to post the stuff at every opportunity HAVE THE PROBLEM.

----------

GreenEyedLady (03-30-2014),Matalese (03-30-2014),Perianne (03-30-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Living in ignorance.


Your choice.




> You really take this crap and yourself too seriously.


Yet you are the one getting all bent out of shape about it.  If you don't like the subject matter, instead of dictating to others not to post, why don't you just go find a thread more to your liking?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

> Your choice.
> 
> 
> Yet you are the one getting all bent out of shape about it.  If you don't like the subject matter, instead of dictating to others not to post, why don't you just go find a thread more to your liking?






Isn't that exactly what you are doing here because you don't like what he has to say about it? Hypocrisy much?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Isn't that exactly what you are doing here because you don't like what he has to say about it? *Hypocrisy much?*


He's ragging on the OP.  That's not good faith posting nor honest discussion.  Be honest; the only reason you jumped in here isn't because of the OP, it's because you're just taking sides for political/personal reasons.   If you wanted to discuss the OP, please do so.

Rag much?

----------


## fyrenza

> I don't think S of S was saying do it when the mood strikes with anyone and everyone, at anytime.


No, it wasn't.  It was speaking to the whole love/lust paradigm,

where the two became one with the sharing of their bodies, as well as minds,

and addressed the fact that we WANT it to be FAB for the other person,

because we love them ~

when the two DO become one, pleasing the other is pleasing yourself.

Unfortunately, though THAT is the path this thread could have taken,

it got mired down in absolute Victorian prudishness ...

----------

Max Rockatansky (03-30-2014),Taylor (03-30-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

> Some passages.  Never from cover to cover.
> 
> 
> Have read a few passages quoted by others on it.  What of it?
> 
> 
> Uh, no.  Considering that I don't belong to any church, that'd be rather difficult, don't you think?
> 
> 
> ...


I thought you were a Christian,

or at the very least, subscribed to Christian precepts.

My bad.

----------

Karl (03-30-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

<<<HEY...PEOPLE ARE ENTITLED to their opinions.  If  you like it fine, if you don't FINE TOO.   And you're allowed to give your opinion.   Now back to the piece and lay off personal attacks.   >>>

----------

GreenEyedLady (03-30-2014),Karl (03-30-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

> So what are y'all saying... If someone does not want to join in the fray with such ideas that THEY have the problem?   I think the persons having to post the stuff at every opportunity HAVE THE PROBLEM.


Is sex all that Tay has posted about?

I could swear I'd seen some political replies, 
and know of a personal experience thread that she started,
that had nothing to do with sex.

I'm really not understanding why you're angry with her.

I have a "little cousin" (my cousin's daughter) that is gay,
and when the opportunities present themselves,
I speak with her, very candidly, about my own experiences,
and what I learned/know about life.

I would never attack her for it, nor shun her ~

All have sinned,
me included,
and teaching/learning is the first step toward forgiveness.

----------


## Karl

> <<<HEY...PEOPLE ARE ENTITLED to their opinions.  If  you like it fine, if you don't FINE TOO.   And you're allowed to give your opinion.   Now back to the piece and lay off personal attacks.   >>>


I stand by this post 100%

As a matter of fact at this boards FOUNDING what @Calypso Jones said was a Founding Principle as far this Board

I think @Trinnity and @ADMIN would also AGREE dead on

One of the REASONS why this BOARD went from NOTHING to a HIGH TRAFFIC &  over a THOUSAND posts per day place like literally OVERNIGHT

----------


## Calypso Jones

I didn't even mention a poster.    We have a plethora of these topics daily.  Homosexual or free sex.

----------


## fyrenza

Oh ~ sorry!  

It was here, in this thread, that you posted what I replied to, thinking you meant the OP, and the OP'er, @Tay .

I guess sometimes,
NOT mentioning any names can be just like pointing a finger at someone.

----------

Karl (03-30-2014)

----------


## Karl

> I didn'tin
> even mention a poster.    We have a plethora of these topics daily.  Homosexual or free sex.i


Well I at one time dated a couple "Transvestites" and had got overly "Emotional" about the subject

I actually got me a real "girlfreind " again shes chubby but I have a history with "Big Girls"

Nonetheless and looks aside WE have common GROUND and get ALONG very WELL and we are having DINNER later

Maybee the "tranny thing" was a Female Drought and I just wanted some "Company" but today I got me ALL WOMAN and THICK which Is nice all of its own

BIG Girls generally CUDDLE and here In the UPPER MIDWEST nice to have some INSULATION to Wrap Around ya especially  during our BRUTAL WINTERS
She makes killer Blueberry Pie too but taking things SLOW already had my heart shattered many times and dont wanna just jump right In

My "boy" says GO FOR IT

Nonetheless acting " cautiously" for now

 @Calypso Jones

----------


## fyrenza

That's the thing that just kills me ~

it's folks that are LOVING that get sort of confused,

and we get lonesome,

and don't really understand why we can't share love, in ALL it's myriad forms,

with EVERYONE.

----------

Karl (03-30-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> I didn't even mention a poster.    We have a plethora of these topics daily.  Homosexual or free sex.


Well there certainly is a plethora of anti-homosexual topics here that's for damn sure, but those topics aren't lewd or offensive or improper and deserve no condemnation at all for what's said on those threads like my one topic about sex here seems to deserve....

----------

Karl (03-30-2014)

----------


## Karl

> That's the thing that just kills me ~
> 
> it's folks that are LOVING that get sort of confused,
> 
> and we get lonesome,
> 
> and don't really understand why we can't share love, in ALL it's myriad forms,
> 
> with EVERYONE.


Thats kind of my Problem

Heck I give Homeless people my change or a couple bucks although most people say they just buy Booze or Cigarrettes and Food can be had for FREE at the Church Soup Kitchen

TOO Big a HEART or just a "compassiinate" and "caring"  soul

Back In the DAY before Company Policies and My Kenworth CABOVER used to pick up HitchHikers not really for the sake of being NICE just back then there was no Internet and I wanted somebody to TALK TOO but the mid 80s were Different times Today you would be FIRED in a heartbeat

 @fyrenza

----------


## Dan40

> Is sex all that Tay has posted about?
> 
> I could swear I'd seen some political replies, 
> and know of a personal experience thread that she started,
> that had nothing to do with sex.
> 
> I'm really not understanding why you're angry with her.
> 
> I have a "little cousin" (my cousin's daughter) that is gay,
> ...


She talks about sex.  She is young, the hormones are raging.  Its natural.

Think we could get her to loan us some of those hormones?   :Smile:

----------

fyrenza (03-30-2014),Karl (03-30-2014)

----------


## Taylor

The bottom line is that sex and sexual acts are normal, natural, and fun. Obviously you should be as safe as you can when doing things like that but it's my body, my life, my experience, my choice. Just because you enjoy something doesn't make it bad and just because it's not with one person for your entire life does not make you slut. Sex is often inflated to be something more than it actually is in my opinion. If two people are attracted to each other and make the conscious choice to explore that with each other then have fun and see what comes from it. That's called living in my opinion.

----------

Karl (03-30-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> I'll be brutally honest with you ~
> 
> I've read several Sexual Technique-type books,
> Joy of Sex being one of the best,
> 
> as well as studying the mechanics of it, for BOTH of us.
> 
> Sorry, but missionary position and fumbling around, h0pping for the best
> 
> ...


I prefer on-the-job-training!  And off, and on, and off,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## fyrenza

@Tay ?

The saddest thing I ever learned was that the times I was doing it, just for fun?

Dissipated what I had to give, when I found myself with the REAL one,

and realized what it truly was​ all about.

----------

Cat (03-31-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> @Tay ?
> 
> The saddest thing I ever learned was that the times I was doing it, just for fun?
> 
> Dissipated what I had to give, when I found myself with the REAL one,
> 
> and realized what it truly was​ all about.


Profound, Girl.

----------

Cat (03-31-2014)

----------


## 2cent

> I thought you were a Christian,
> 
> or at the very least, subscribed to Christian precepts.
> 
> My bad.


Now you _really_ have me baffled.  What difference should it make if one subscribes to Christian precepts or not when it comes to having respect for yourself and the person you are intimately involved with?
That makes no sense to me.

----------


## 2cent

> <<<HEY...PEOPLE ARE ENTITLED to their opinions.  If  you like it fine, if you don't FINE TOO.   And you're allowed to give your opinion.   Now back to the piece and lay off personal attacks.   >>>


If there were personal attacks, I missed them.  Did I commit a faux pas?

----------


## Taylor

> @Tay ?
> 
> The saddest thing I ever learned was that the times I was doing it, just for fun?
> 
> Dissipated what I had to give, when I found myself with the REAL one,
> 
> and realized what it truly was​ all about.


I hear you but sex does not define a person in my opinion. When I find myself with the "real one" that person will get me totally, my heart, my mind, my personality, and my body for life.

----------


## fyrenza

If you knew what the Christian precepts are, you'd know exactly what I was saying.

"Respecting yourself" is another way of being your own god,

and though it IS one of the tenets of Christianity,

you're doing it in order to feel "better" than, and "Holier Than Thou,"

rather than as an acknowledgment of His Truth.

"the one you're intimately involved with"?

You didn't say : your spouse; nor your love; 
just some joker that you're <koff> loyal to?

Will you "respect" their memory when they're gone?

Will you never "be intimately involved" with anyone else, ever again?

----------


## fyrenza

> I hear you but sex does not define a person in my opinion. When I find myself with the "real one" that person will get me totally, my heart, my mind, my personality, and my body for life.


And yet, you'll be doing the same things you "discovered" with someone else, with them,

and it won't be like The First Time,

where it's coming from your heart, out of love,

because it will be you trying to "be your best" from what you've already learned to do.

Make no mistake ~ I remember ALL of my firsts;
they were THAT special to me,
and if I could have saved them, to share with just one,

it ALL would have been better sex,
a more trusting and loving relationship,
and I would have striven to HOLD it, for as long as I could,
until death took us apart.

It was dissipated,
by my impatience, longing and lust.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> No, it wasn't.  It was speaking to the whole love/lust paradigm,
> 
> where the two became one with the sharing of their bodies, as well as minds,
> 
> and addressed the fact that we WANT it to be FAB for the other person,
> 
> because we love them ~
> 
> when the two DO become one, pleasing the other is pleasing yourself.
> ...


Nailed it, Fyrenza.  We pride ourselves on supporting free speech, but the test isn't when it's something we like, but something in which we disagree.  Rarely are posts censored on this forum.  When they are, it's usually sexually related although there was nothing graphically pictured in the OP.  My suspicion is that there was a lot of background strong-arming by people who think discussions of sex should be behind the barn just like the old days and not in the front room.  These same people also don't like gays, fags, libs and/or progressives.  All of which the person in the OP has been accused of being.   

When I see people coming out of the woodwork to bitch about comments on a thread where they haven't even commented on the OP, it makes me wonder what the underlying drive is for them.

----------

fyrenza (03-30-2014),Taylor (03-30-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> Nailed it, Fyrenza.  We pride ourselves on supporting free speech, but the test isn't when it's something we like, but something in which we disagree.  Rarely are posts censored on this forum.  When they are, it's usually sexually related although there was nothing graphically pictured in the OP.  My suspicion is that there was a lot of background strong-arming by people who think discussions of sex should be behind the barn just like the old days and not in the front room.  These same people also don't like gays, fags, libs and/or progressives.  All of which the person in the OP has been accused of being.   
> 
> When I see people coming out of the woodwork to bitch about comments on a thread where they haven't even commented on the OP, it makes me wonder what the underlying drive is for them.


thanks, I agree. It could have been a really cool conversation, still can be though, and there's been some good conversation already.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Would everyone who finds the original posting inappropriate in some manner please refrain from posting in this topic so that those who find it appropriate/profound can continue their discussion.

Thankseverso.

----------

GreenEyedLady (03-30-2014)

----------


## Matalese

Chylamydia, HIV, genital herpes, genital warts, "puritans" usually don't experience these maladies, unless they have a promiscuous partner! Just saying. Over and Out!

----------


## Taylor

> Chylamydia, HIV, genital herpes, genital warts, "puritans" usually don't experience these maladies, unless they have a promiscuous partner! Just saying. Over and Out!


I guess that just means people need to pay attention and be a little bit careful then doesn't it? I'm just curious, what do you consider to be promiscuous?

----------


## Matalese

> I guess that just means people need to pay attention and be a little bit careful then doesn't it? I'm just curious, what do you consider to be promiscuous?


Every person you have sex with you're having sex with every person they've ever had sex with. Now I know that's been told to you twice now! Right? Memorize it.

----------

Cat (03-31-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> Every person you have sex with you're having sex with every person they've ever had sex with. Now I know that's been told to you twice now! Right? Memorize it.


Same could be said for kissing. People shouldn't be afraid of being with someone else if they like them. Obviously that doesn't mean you go around sleeping with random strangers without protection, but if you scare yourself out of a possible great relationship because of someone's past you may be passing up a great thing. I understand what are saying about std's and so on and that's reasonable, but you can be responsible and also enjoy life.

----------


## Taylor

> Would everyone who finds the original posting inappropriate in some manner please refrain from posting in this topic so that those who find it appropriate/profound can continue their discussion.
> 
> Thankseverso.


See I disagree. I'm perfectly fine with people who disagree or find my post to be inappropriate to post and comment as much as they'd like especially if they are going to talk about why they are offended by it or why they disagree or don't like it. There's no need to be afraid of discussing the topic even if you don't like the topic. Of course if there are people who don't think that they will be able to control themselves without getting personal because they are prudes or mean or closed off to discussion about something that makes them uneasy then sure I'll agree with you for those reasons.

----------


## Dan40

> Would everyone who finds the original posting inappropriate in some manner please refrain from posting in this topic so that those who find it appropriate/profound can continue their discussion.
> 
> Thankseverso.


May we post if we think it is hilarious that people get so uptight about sex?

----------

Taylor (03-30-2014)

----------


## Matalese

> May we post if we think it is hilarious that people get so uptight about sex?


That's an assumption that may not be accurate!

----------


## Mordent

Troublemaker Tay and her kooky libido strikes again.

----------

Cat (03-31-2014),Jets (03-31-2014),Taylor (03-30-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> Troublemaker Tay and her kooky libido strikes again.


I know right?! Stupid stupid me causing trouble again, this time by talking about sex in a room labeled sexuality.  :Smile:

----------


## Cat

In many ways, I'm a little bit jealous of some Americans like Tay and others who can speak so freely and naturally of this sex. I can't. I'm squeamish of it and I become very embarrassed and confused when I am part of a discussion of sex. I don't know why; perhaps it is yet another cultural difference which I have had here again. I've never been curious of it, and my Mamma says that worries her.

She also said it could be because I "compartmentalize" my life. I must take care of my elderly Aunty, for she always comes first, and I must study so very hard for my college classes for to make my parents proud and for to make myself successful. I'm just not ready for a life-changing event such as sex. Many will say I'm immature, which is true. I can't have such things as love affairs and sex in my life right now to distract me from reaching my goals.

I have, however, found this thread interesting, but I have no interest of introducing any more worries into my life. I have too many worries already: I may find my Aunty passed away one morning, I may make less than an A in my classes which would disappoint my parents, I'm worried about Romania and Putin and our new fishing vessel which is being constructed on the Black Sea, and I'm always terrified of shaming my family because I am adopted. There is no room for anything of a nature of sex, and this will continue for a long time.

But I think it's wonderful how so many of you can speak freely of this. I feel very badly, for I have nothing for to be in common on this thread. I hope you all will understand. I don't mind reading, for it is quite informative. 

I just am not at this adult level yet, is all. But one day, perhaps I will, yes?

----------

Taylor (03-30-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I know right?! Stupid stupid me causing trouble again, this time by talking about sex in a room labeled sexuality.


Maybe next time you'll want to talk about cars in this section... :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

fyrenza (03-31-2014),Taylor (03-30-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> In many ways, I'm a little bit jealous of some Americans like Tay and others who can speak so freely and naturally of this sex. I can't. I'm squeamish of it and I become very embarrassed and confused when I am part of a discussion of sex. I don't know why; perhaps it is yet another cultural difference which I have had here again. I've never been curious of it, and my Mamma says that worries her.
> 
> She also said it could be because I "compartmentalize" my life. I must take care of my elderly Aunty, for she always comes first, and I must study so very hard for my college classes for to make my parents proud and for to make myself successful. I'm just not ready for a life-changing event such as sex. Many will say I'm immature, which is true. I can't have such things as love affairs and sex in my life right now to distract me from reaching my goals.
> 
> I have, however, found this thread interesting, but I have no interest of introducing any more worries into my life. I have too many worries already: I may find my Aunty passed away one morning, I may make less than an A in my classes which would disappoint my parents, I'm worried about Romania and Putin and our new fishing vessel which is being constructed on the Black Sea, and I'm always terrified of shaming my family because I am adopted. There is no room for anything of a nature of sex, and this will continue for a long time.
> 
> But I think it's wonderful how so many of you can speak freely of this. I feel very badly, for I have nothing for to be in common on this thread. I hope you all will understand. I don't mind reading, for it is quite informative. 
> 
> I just am not at this adult level yet, is all. But one day, perhaps I will, yes?


Dont you dare feel bad. You are doing exactly what you should do which is living YOUR life the way YOU want to live it. Don't let other people pressure you into something like sex when you arent ready and don't let other people scare you away from sex just because they are scared or want you to live more like them. Be you, totally you, and you'll be awesome.

----------

Cat (03-31-2014)

----------


## Matalese

oh the irony, everyone can live their lives except the prudes! phuckin phunny!

----------


## Taylor

> oh the irony, everyone can live their lives except the prudes! phuckin phunny!


Nobody is saying you can't live your life

----------

Cat (03-31-2014)

----------


## Matalese

> Nobody is saying you can't live your life



you did call people prudes did you not? does that mean they can call you a pervert? Think about it.

----------

Perianne (03-30-2014)

----------


## Mordent

I say no one can live their own lives. The State owns you all.

----------


## Archer

> Would everyone who finds the original posting inappropriate in some manner *please refrain from posting in this topic* so that those who find it appropriate/profound can continue their discussion.
> 
> Thankseverso.





> <<<HEY...PEOPLE ARE ENTITLED to their opinions.  If  you like it fine, if you don't FINE TOO.   *And you're allowed to give your opinion.*   Now back to the piece and lay off personal attacks.   >>>


And people wonder why I said what I said...  STFU but speak your mind... Which is it?

----------

Taylor (03-30-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

:Thinking:  I'm just lost, here.

----------


## Taylor

> you did call people prudes did you not? does that mean they can call you a pervert? Think about it.


I consider a perv to be like some 40 year old dude who gets off on an eight year old girl, so no, I dont think you should call me a pervert, however, adults that cant read a message about sex without whining about its lewdness are a bit of a prude considering they are adults and know what sex is and what words can center around sex. You are a little prudish on the topic but yet you drop f bombs fairly often, which I give you some credit for in spite of the prudishness.

----------


## Taylor

> I'm just lost, here.


you know what, I kinda am too

----------


## Matalese

> I consider a perv to be like some 40 year old dude who gets off on an eight year old girl, so no, I dont think you should call me a pervert, however, adults that cant read a message about sex without whining about its lewdness are a bit of a prude considering they are adults and know what sex is and what words can center around sex. You are a little prudish on the topic but yet you drop f bombs fairly often, which I give you some credit for in spite of the prudishness.




Call me prude I call you a pervert and we'll call it a draw.

----------


## Archer

> I'm just lost, here.





> Would everyone who finds the original posting inappropriate in some manner *please refrain from posting in this topic*





> *And you're allowed to give your opinion.*


And people wonder why I said what I said... STFU but speak your mind... Which is it?

----------


## Taylor

> Call me prude I call you a pervert and we'll call it a draw.


How about we call each other neither?

----------


## Matalese

> How about we call each other neither?



how about it's too late? you spent this entire thread calling people prudes without even blinking an eye, NOW you want to stop? People are not prudes just because they don't want raunchy in your face sex, or sex talk, they aren't even necessarily hung up on it. People come from different backgrounds and from different environments. So my message is if you don't want labels don't pass them out so readily.

----------

2cent (03-31-2014),GreenEyedLady (03-30-2014),Perianne (03-31-2014)

----------


## Calypso Jones

> you know what, I kinda am too


I don't get your confusion seeing as you started the topic.

----------


## Taylor

> I don't get your confusion seeing as you started the topic.


And in 20 pages the intended topic has appeared and disappeared a few times

----------


## Calypso Jones

seems to me that you're the one having trouble keeping it focused.    You want opinions and then you and some of your supporters don't like to see any 'prudes' voicing their opinion.    So which is it for you?

----------

Archer (03-30-2014),Perianne (03-31-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> seems to me that you're the one having trouble keeping it focused.    You want opinions and then you and some of your supporters don't like to see any 'prudes' voicing their opinion.    So which is it for you?


I was ok with people giving their opinions but nobody was giving their opinion about the meaning of the message I posted at first. Everybody was hung up on how inappropriate it was for a forum and how inappropriate I am for posting it. The message itself was a good conversation with the few people that saw it for what it was and didnt just read through and judge it based on some profanity or because it was talking about sex in a more raw way.

----------

Max Rockatansky (03-30-2014)

----------


## GreenEyedLady

That's the life of a topic on an internet board. Isn't it wonderful to see how everyone else thinks?
 You claim your topic is one thing based upon a vulgar un-cited op ed, and can't even validate those ideas beyond calling some people prudes.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Maybe next time you'll want to talk about cars in this section...


Hot rods and Pussy Wagons anyone?





The Wienermobile?

----------


## Trinnity

> you know what, I kinda am too


I can tell. You're all over the place. You advocate free-wheeling sex with anyone you please, man or woman 

 :Woohoo: par-tay!

and then mention 40 year old pedo's are pervs as if you'rs so above all things immoral. I wouldn't call you a perv, but your sexual proclivities aren't moral or normal. The term "slutty" would come to mind for your sexual lifestyle. 

But that's just me, and I'm no prude.

----------

Archer (03-30-2014),GreenEyedLady (03-30-2014),Matalese (03-31-2014),Perianne (03-31-2014)

----------


## squidward

> Your choice.
> 
> 
> Yet you are the one getting all bent out of shape about it.  If you don't like the subject matter, instead of dictating to others not to post, why don't you just go find a thread more to your liking?


bent out of shape ?  You really do take yourself serious. Too bad nobody else does.

Dictating to others not to post? Perhaps you can demonstrate where i did that.  If not, shut your pie hole.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I was ok with people giving their opinions but nobody was giving their opinion about the meaning of the message I posted at first. *Everybody was hung up on how inappropriate it was for a forum and how inappropriate I am for posting it.* The message itself was a good conversation with the few people that saw it for what it was and didnt just read through and judge it based on some profanity or because it was talking about sex in a more raw way.


The reason people didn't want to talk about it is because discussing sex as an intimate pleasure to be shared with the love of your life is painful for those who either don't want to have sex, for whom sex is another unhappy chore or who realize late in life that they'll never attain that level of happiness since it takes two to tango.   How can someone really maximize the physical and psychological pleasures of such an intimate relation if their partner thinks "_slam, bam, thank you ma'm_" is as good as it is supposed to get? 

Did you notice that it was primarily women who object to this thread and wanted it deleted?  Men are simpler when it comes to sex and, IMO, this falls short of what most women want out of a healthy, happy lasting one-on-one relationship with their husband.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> bent out of shape ?  You really do take yourself serious. Too bad nobody else does.
> 
> Dictating to others not to post? Perhaps you can demonstrate where i did that. *-->*If not, shut your pie hole.


That was easy.

----------


## squidward

> The reason people didn't want to talk about it is because discussing sex as an intimate pleasure to be shared with the love of your life is painful for those who either don't want to have sex, for whom sex is another unhappy chore or who realize late in life that they'll never attain that level of happiness since it takes two to tango.


Oh goody, a self proclaimed sex expert.  
Lemme guess, your hand is happy and satisfied.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Oh goody, a self proclaimed sex expert.  
> Lemme guess, your hand is happy and satisfied.


Your trolling is getting better.  Up to at least the 3rd grade now.  Congrats!

----------


## squidward

> That was easy.


I'm waiting for the example casanova, but you don't have one.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

When Ken doesn't please Barbie, Ken usually ends up having a really bad fucking day.

----------

Taylor (03-30-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> I can tell. You're all over the place. You advocate free-wheeling sex with anyone you please, man or woman 
> 
> par-tay!
> 
> and then mention 40 year old pedo's are pervs as if you'rs so above all things immoral. I wouldn't call you a perv, but your sexual proclivities aren't moral or normal. The term "slutty" would come to mind for your sexual lifestyle. 
> 
> But that's just me, and I'm no prude.


ok

----------


## squidward

> Your trolling is getting better.


Oh no, you played the troll card.  :Lame:

----------


## Trinnity

> Oh goody, a self proclaimed sex expert.  
> Lemme guess, your hand is happy and satisfied.


Careful, you're venturing onto thin ice.

----------


## squidward

> I prefer on-the-job-training!  And off, and on, and off,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


you're not impressing the ladies. Even on the internet, you have no chance. So just stop.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

While surfing for stuff related to both this conversation and, odly enough, another thread dealing with the place of women in our society, I came across some interesting photos like the one of Barbie above.  Barbie had come to mind on the other thread because of one series of doll that said "Math is tough!" and "I like shopping!"  It relates to this thread because this thread also speaks to a woman's place in society in general and with her spouse in particular.

I doubt many here would say "I only want mediocre, completely unsatisfying sex for the rest of my life".

Sometimes, if a woman wants to be happy, she has to be a badass.  Most men know this already, but not all women do.

----------


## squidward

> Careful, you're venturing onto thin ice.


What? It's a sexual technique :Wanker:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

You could and should be more polite to the people here, squidward.

----------

Trinnity (03-31-2014)

----------


## Jets

> I can tell. You're all over the place. You advocate free-wheeling sex with anyone you please, man or woman 
> 
> par-tay!
> 
> and then mention 40 year old pedo's are pervs as if you'rs so above all things immoral. I wouldn't call you a perv, but your sexual proclivities aren't moral or normal. The term "slutty" would come to mind for your sexual lifestyle. 
> 
> But that's just me, and I'm no prude.


You say it like its a bad thing!  :Wink:

----------


## Taylor

> You say it like its a bad thing!


Meh it's really not. People just need to pay more attention to their own lives and less watching and judging others.

----------


## Matalese

> Meh it's really not. People just need to pay more attention to their own lives and less watching and judging others.


So says the caller of names!

----------


## Matalese

She hath judged ye to be prudes!   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Archer (03-31-2014),Perianne (03-31-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> So says the caller of names!


And that was wrong of her.  OTOH, she's 19, female and in several categories of being in the minority here so I can both understand and forgive her errors even though I don't condone them.

What is your excuse, @Matalese?   Perhaps I can understand and forgive you too if you explain it.

----------

Taylor (03-31-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> So says the caller of names!


I guess I'm just a slut that needs to shutup right? I compared some people to prudes yes, but I'm fine with their sexual lifestyle.

----------


## Trinnity

You will be judged in this world, just as you have judged others. Life is full of judgment, there's no getting around that.

----------


## Matalese

> I guess I'm just a slut that needs to shutup right? I compared some people to prudes yes, but I'm fine with their sexual lifestyle.


In which post number was the word slut used? Show me!

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

It has to be admitted, though, that people just came out and piled onto Tay right from the get-go, ripping and bullying her unmercifully and remorselessly.

She reacted to all this provocation with MUCH greater self-restraint that I would have!

----------


## Matalese

> It has to be admitted, though, that people just came out and piled onto Tay right from the get-go, ripping and bullying her unmercifully and remorselessly.
> 
> She reacted to all this provocation with MUCH greater self-restraint that I would have!


Did they in fact do that? Or did they just voice their opinions? Show me what you consider to be ripping and bullying!

----------

Perianne (03-31-2014)

----------


## Matalese

Have we found the slut post yet?

----------


## Taylor

> In which post number was the word slut used? Show me!


post #205. You even "thanked" it.

----------


## Taylor

> It has to be admitted, though, that people just came out and piled onto Tay right from the get-go, ripping and bullying her unmercifully and remorselessly.
> 
> She reacted to all this provocation with MUCH greater self-restraint that I would have!


I'm just getting used to it now that's all. At first it surprised me and pissed me off alot more, but getting mad about it only got me in trouble with infractions. It still pisses me off and I do think that people seem to get off on insulting me both directly and subtlety, but it is what it is at this point unfortunately. For example it seems like I could make a comment that christianity is totally awesome but then christians here would attack me for supporting christianity in spite of it, or I could comment that Obama sucks ass but then they'd end up finding something about him to defend just because I said he sucked. It's crazy to me.

----------


## Matalese

> post #205. You even "thanked" it.



She he said your sexual lifestyle brought to mind the word "slutty" she did't call you a slut! 

You know what? I'm getting tired of this "poor little Tay, everybody's picking on me" act. I am staying out of all your threads and I'll just let you preach to your choir, because I'm not stupid, you yourself in post 2 said that your article might be a little lewd or something to that effect so you knew you were posting something controversial. Have at it miss passive aggressive, I'm out!

----------

Archer (03-31-2014),Perianne (03-31-2014)

----------


## Matalese

> This may be a little too open and vulgar for some of you so if it gets deleted or something then I guess that's that, but I thought it was a crazy good message.



She knew exactly where this would go, hoped for it even.

----------

Archer (03-31-2014),Perianne (03-31-2014)

----------


## Matalese

> This may be a little too open and vulgar for some of you so if it gets deleted or something then I guess that's that, but I thought it was a crazy good message.





> I'm just getting used to it now that's all. At first it surprised me and pissed me off alot more, but getting mad about it only got me in trouble with infractions. It still pisses me off and I do think that people seem to get off on insulting me both directly and subtlety, but it is what it is at this point unfortunately. For example it seems like I could make a comment that christianity is totally awesome but then christians here would attack me for supporting christianity in spite of it, or I could comment that Obama sucks ass but then they'd end up finding something about him to defend just because I said he sucked. It's crazy to me.


I hear v I o l I n s and b o o h o o s

----------


## Taylor

> She he said your sexual lifestyle brought to mind the word "slutty" she did't call you a slut! 
> 
> You know what? I'm getting tired of this "poor little Tay, everybody's picking on me" act. I am staying out of all your threads and I'll just let you preach to your choir, because I'm not stupid, you yourself in post 2 said that your article might be a little lewd or something to that effect so you knew you were posting something controversial. Have at it miss passive aggressive, I'm out!


And I didnt call anyone here in particular a prude either but yet you used that against me didnt you? If I said your behavior was prudish would you not consider that to be me calling you a prude? If someone says my lifestyle is slutty does that name basically make me a slut? You're so dramatic by the way. FYI since I came here i've been the target of a shit load of criticism and comments. That's fact.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> She knew exactly where this would go, hoped for it even.


If she DID 'set a trap', why did so many blithely walk into it?

----------

Taylor (03-31-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> She knew exactly where this would go, hoped for it even.


Actually it just showed how right I was. Some of you cant handle it, and it was also a crazy good message.

----------


## Matalese

> If she DID 'set a trap', why did so many blithely walk into it?


Fool me once buddy, it won't happen again!

and I didn't use the words set a trap now did I? Those were your words.

----------


## Matalese

> And I didnt call anyone here in particular a prude either but yet you used that against me didnt you? If I said your behavior was prudish would you not consider that to be me calling you a prude? If someone says my lifestyle is slutty does that name basically make me a slut? You're so dramatic by the way. FYI since I came here i've been the target of a shit load of criticism and comments. That's fact.


Poor picked on whittle baby boo hoo hooey!

----------


## Taylor

> Poor picked on whittle baby boo hoo hooey!


Alright whatever, just go

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Fool me once buddy, it won't happen again!
> 
> and I didn't use the words set a trap now did I? Those were your words.


True, but that seemed to be the implication of what you were saying: that her intentions here were mischievous. 

I don't think her intentions were bad: _I'M_ mischievous, not Tay.

----------


## Dan40

> Meh it's really not. People just need to pay more attention to their own lives and less watching and judging others.


A little heads up from a much older age.  Even not being aware of it, people will always judge everything they hear see read and do.  They watch every moment.  Often not aware they're doing it, often not aware of what they've seen.  depends if it hit THEIR hot button or not.

But don't ask or hope people not do what they absolutely do do 24/7/365.

----------


## Matalese

> True, but that seemed to be the implication of what you were saying: that her intentions here were mischievous. 
> 
> I don't think her intentions were bad: _I'M_ mischievous, not Tay.


Poor whittle picked on Tay

----------


## Taylor

> Poor whittle picked on Tay


Ok i get it, moving on

----------


## Katzndogz

Is this all about Tay?

My two cents.

Tay has two disabilities, she is very young and a liberal.  

When someone put up a post, it is expected to engage a discussion.  Since both the young and liberals only want agreement, discussion is a personal attack.  Like we see in the larger society, there is to be no disagreement or criticism.   As adults and conservatives, it is our nature to administer correction when we see obvious error.  Even to the point of trying to explain why stealing is wrong.  Neither the young nor liberals are interested in knowing that stealing is wrong.  They want agreement to their justification.

I did not see the "slutty" remark.  A person who does not think of themselves already as a slut, would not normally feel that saying a lifestyle is slutty applies to them.  Famously Robert Byrd never thought of himself as a racist, even though he was at one time a Grand Kleagal of the KKK.  It applied to others, not him.  In order to internalize a descriptive term, an individual already has to know they meet that criteria.  So, if someone mentioned a slutty lifestyle, on some level Tay, you think of yourself as a slut.  You just want people to soothe away your own feelings by saying "This doesn't apply to you".   One very young girl once asked me flat out if I thought she was a slut.  I answered her by saying "If you have to ask, you are."    It goes along with the old adage No One Can Insult You Without Your Permission. 

It might be error to imagine that someone young, or a disabled liberal would engage in conversation without the eternal demand to be consistently told how great they are, how smart they are, how reasonable, logical.  But, this is a generation raised to expect their exceptionalism to be universally recognized.  They have never lost.  They have never been disappointed.  No one has disagreed with them.   They do not have the mental or emotional tools to deal with anyone that does not recognize their greatness.   We see this in the presidunce every day.   To these individuals, everything is all about them.  There are no subjects up for discussion that does not come down to them and how they feel. Every word, every sentence does not stand on its own to be challenged, it's how they FEEL about the challenge.  And, every challenge hurts their feelings.  This discussion is no longer about the subject, it's about how the person feels about the subject.  It's all about the MEEEEE.  Nothing else matters.

And that's my pennies.

----------

2cent (03-31-2014),Archer (03-31-2014),Matalese (03-31-2014),NuYawka (03-31-2014),Perianne (03-31-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

I think Tay's liberalism is a disability also, but a lot of that comes from lack of knowledge, and people that age are all about lack of knowledge. For most people who don't allow neurosis and false pride to obscure their intelligence, increasing age, experience and reading may very well cure that.

But one thing I do know: becoming a conservative will not make women less sexually attractive for her. Sexual attraction has NOTHING to do with political ideology. So if she becomes a conservative her role model will be more a Tammy Bruce than a Michelle Malkin.

----------


## Mordent

> Obama sucks ass


I knew you were brilliant!

----------


## Cat

The only words I objected to were: "Victorian prudishness."

I am afflicted with "Romanian prudishness." Mind you, there is a difference!

I also made the Dean's list again last semester. :Smiley20:

----------

OceanloverOH (03-31-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Is this all about Tay?
> 
> My two cents.
> 
> Tay has two disabilities, she is very young and a liberal. 
> 
> When someone put up a post, it is expected to engage a discussion.....


Is that what you call name-calling?  Interesting.  We call it something else in Texas. 

BTW, for you.  BUMP:



> And that was wrong of her.  OTOH, she's 19, female and in several categories of being in the minority here so I can both understand and forgive her errors even though I don't condone them.
> 
> What is your excuse, @Matalese?   Perhaps I can understand and forgive you too if you explain it.

----------


## 2cent

Okay, bottom line:
Someone puts up a subject and his/her opinion of that, but be damned to those who have a difference of opinion.

I feel sorry for people who think of themselves as sex objects.

But if that is what makes you FEEL GOOD, go ahead, have at it.
Just please don't expect me to go along with it, pay for it, nor _not_ MAKE JUDGEMENTS on it.

Put it out there; but don't have the temerity to assume everyone is going to embrace it.  Bless, just how self-centered can you BE?!

----------

Archer (03-31-2014),Matalese (03-31-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Okay, bottom line:
> Someone puts up a subject and his/her opinion of that, but be damned to those who have a difference of opinion.
> 
> I feel sorry for people who think of themselves as sex objects.
> 
> But if that is what makes you FEEL GOOD, go ahead, have at it.
> Just please don't expect me to go along with it, pay for it, nor _not_ MAKE JUDGEMENTS on it.
> 
> Put it out there; but don't have the temerity to assume everyone is going to embrace it.  Bless, just how self-centered can you BE?!


To the extent that some people see themselves merely as sex objects, that's pathetic. If you see your entire worth as the extent of your appeal to the opposite-or same, for that matter--sex, you have a very rudimentary and badly neglected soul, and are about as shallow as you can be. 'The Housewives of_________[fill in the blank]' are classic examples of people like this, these women who get so many face lifts that they acquire a leonine appearance, or men that get full body waxes and 'scrotox' treatments. 

That said, we are, among many other things, sexual beings, and sex can be very important in relationships with our mates, it must inevitably be. There's no use sweeping that under the rug or ignoring it or going 'Ick! this is so nasty and unpleasant!' because it isn't. It's an important aspect of the human experience like any other. Why NOT talk about it now and then?

----------

Taylor (03-31-2014)

----------


## Cat

I do not mind for to talk of it now, after reading all of this. I admit I am squeamish still of it, but this is because I am still immature of so many things. 

I do have a nice boyfriend who understands me and who never pressures me, and it is so very exciting for me to be kissed by him. But as I explained, I have too many very large worries and responsibilities for to indulge too much of my boyfriend. I did receive a beautiful promise ring from him, and I gladly accepted of it.

I think @Tay and I are opposites, but never once did she insult me and in fact, she encouraged me to live my life and do as I will. I will extend to her that very same respect. She may also do as she will. Life presents us with both obstacles and opportunities, and it is to each of us to decide of ourselves. Many people find sex is very important, and perhaps I will understand it someday.

This was quite an interesting topic!

----------

Mordent (04-02-2014),OceanloverOH (03-31-2014),Taylor (03-31-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> I do not mind for to talk of it now, after reading all of this. I admit I am squeamish still of it, but this is because I am still immature of so many things. 
> 
> I do have a nice boyfriend who understands me and who never pressures me, and it is so very exciting for me to be kissed by him. But as I explained, I have too many very large worries and responsibilities for to indulge too much of my boyfriend. I did receive a beautiful promise ring from him, and I gladly accepted of it.
> 
> I think @Tay and I are opposites, but never once did she insult me and in fact, she encouraged me to live my life and do as I will. I will extend to her that very same respect. She may also do as she will. Life presents us with both obstacles and opportunities, and it is to each of us to decide of ourselves. Many people find sex is very important, and perhaps I will understand it someday.
> 
> This was quite an interesting topic!


 @Cat Thats awesome about you and your boyfriend. I hope it all works out well for the two of you. Like I mentioned before, and obviously don't take what I'm saying as the end all be all of course, but remember that it's your life and your experiences, so don't let people pressure you into or out of anything if your heart is telling you otherwise, go at YOUR pace, and always be yourself even when people want you to be someone else. Be an original, copies are boring.  :Smile:

----------

Cat (04-01-2014),Mordent (04-02-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> Call me prude I call you a pervert and we'll call it a draw.


But Caaalll me, Caalllll me!!,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## squidward

> And that was wrong of her.  OTOH, she's 19, female and in several categories of being in the minority here so I can both understand and forgive her errors even though I don't condone them.


and because you are a total cheese who thinks you are actually charming her.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> and because you are a total cheese who thinks you are actually charming her.


You're the one with the cheese avatar, so I'll leave that up to you.  Besides, she's the same age as my niece.  Far too young for me......and far to smart for you.

----------



----------


## squidward

> You're the one with the cheese avatar


that would be a squid and a sponge. 




> Besides, she's the same age as my niece.  Far too young for me......


 so stop then. 



> and far to smart for you.


oops, you did it again.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> that would be a squid and a sponge.


Looks like Cheese boy and a pedophile.  Which one is you?

----------


## squidward

> Looks like Cheese boy and a pedophile.  Which one is you?


'pedophile ?  This out of the guy trying to impress a girl the "same age as my niece" ?  Please elaborate.

----------


## Roadmaster

> 'pedophile ?  This out of the guy trying to impress a girl the "same age as my niece" ?  Please elaborate.


 He probably is a pedophile.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> 'pedophile ?  This out of the guy trying to impress a girl the "same age as my niece" ?  Please elaborate.


You're the one with the pedophile avatar, dude, not me.

As for Tay, I like her.  She's as screwed up as my niece, but that goes with being young.  I remember what it was like to be 19 and am truly sorry several on this forum are so dried up as to have forgotten that fact.  

Your trolling remarks, sir, are obvious.  @Trinnity even warned you about it.  If you want to attack people, no one can really stop you.  You'll take your thread ban or temp ban and go to whatever other forum(s) you haunt and do the same shit.   You can attack 19 year old girls and others, but there will always be those like me who stand up against people like you.

----------


## Mgunner

Wow... This thread is a train wreck lol...

----------

Calypso Jones (03-31-2014),Perianne (04-01-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Wow... This thread is a train wreck lol...


Yes it is.  It's wrong to censor someone's opinion.  It's wrong for half a dozen people to gang up on one person.  It's wrong to people to make up lies to diminish others and to derail a thread to their disliking by making personal attacks or casting aspersions on others.

Yes, this thread has been derailed, so it is a train wreck.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Yes it is.  It's wrong to censor someone's opinion.  It's wrong for half a dozen people to gang up on one person.  It's wrong to people to make up lies to diminish others and to derail a thread to their disliking by making personal attacks or casting aspersions on others.
> 
> Yes, this thread has been derailed, so it is a train wreck.


 Didn't you call him a pedophile first.

----------

GreenEyedLady (03-31-2014),Matalese (04-01-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Didn't you call him a pedophile first.


Quote me where you think I did.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Quote me where you think I did.





> Looks like Cheese boy and a pedophile.  Which one is you?

----------


## Roadmaster

I don't know the guy but look like you attacked him.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

It's his avatar.  What's the problem?

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Quote me where you think I did.


you did Max, I've already got it marked.  

<<Let's take a breather for a brief period here or I'm going to have to close the thread for the next couple hours.>> I mean it.  Next personal attack and that's it.

----------

Perianne (04-01-2014),Trinnity (04-01-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I don't know the guy but look like you attacked him.


And you don't see where he attacked me at all.  Ever.  Not in the last, say hour and fifteen minutes or so?

Why do you see my posts as attacking him, yet you give him a pass on his attacks on me and others?  Personal bias?  How do you explain that?

----------


## squidward

> And you don't see where he attacked me at all.  Ever.  Not in the last, say hour and fifteen minutes or so?
> 
> Why do you see my posts as attacking him, yet you give him a pass on his attacks on me and others?  Personal bias?  How do you explain that?


pointing out transparent and somewhat cheesy ploys for female attention is "attacking" ?
Golly g-wiz, and i thought the liberals were supposed to be the sensitive ones.

----------


## Trinnity

> pointing out transparent and somewhat cheesy ploys for female attention is "attacking" ?
> Golly g-wiz, and i thought the liberals were supposed to be the sensitive ones.


*STOP 

We closed this thread once already for shit-stirring. 

Anyone who starts stirring shit in this thread will be thread banned. Fair warning.*

----------


## Jets

Hey guys, let's take it easy on one another. We can disagree with Tay without personalizing attacks or sniping at each other.

----------

Mordent (04-02-2014),Taylor (04-02-2014)

----------


## Cat

I just thought of something very funny! What if I had told @Tay she was wrong and full of it and all of you know I've never had the sex? HA!!!!

Tay, I promise I'll email you when I finally have done this, and let you know if you are wrong. Like as if I would know everything after only once, which is much funnier, yes?

I did learn very much from this thread. 

I think you, Tay are a free spirit in your heart and soul, and you are one of those people who live every moment and love every minute of it, which is why you are so very open-minded of this subject. You also have nice manners and respect toward me, and I imagine you are a very good person with many friends. 

Papa used to be quite a "skirt-chaser," as Mamma says it, before he met her. He never wanted to settle down, but when he met Mamma that went away out of the window. He told me, "You know you're really in love when you can't imagine tomorrow without the woman you are with today."

I just wanted to share this with you, Tay, so maybe you can understand me a little more. I want what they have. I don't want tomorrows without my boyfriend. 

I think you're going to be just fine, Tay, no matter what you do or where you go in life. Do you work, or are you in college like me?

----------

Taylor (04-02-2014)

----------


## Cat

> Hey guys, let's take it easy on one another. We can disagree with Tay without personalizing attacks or sniping at each other.


I don't disagree with her at all. We're both living our lives the way we want to, and there is no right or wrong of it, yes?

No one is sniping at me, and I'm certainly not sniping at others, so I think we can all be respectful, yes?

----------


## Jets

> I don't disagree with her at all. We're both living our lives the way we want to, and there is no right or wrong of it, yes?
> 
> No one is sniping at me, and I'm certainly not sniping at others, so I think we can all be respectful, yes?


Absolutely. 

Cat, I was not directing that at anyone particular. I just think sometimes we get way too intense when we go at one another. Just throwing out a reminder we are all human and have feelings.

 :Smile:

----------

Cat (04-02-2014),Taylor (04-02-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> I just thought of something very funny! What if I had told @Tay she was wrong and full of it and all of you know I've never had the sex? HA!!!!
> 
> Tay, I promise I'll email you when I finally have done this, and let you know if you are wrong. Like as if I would know everything after only once, which is much funnier, yes?
> 
> I did learn very much from this thread. 
> 
> I think you, Tay are a free spirit in your heart and soul, and you are one of those people who live every moment and love every minute of it, which is why you are so very open-minded of this subject. You also have nice manners and respect toward me, and I imagine you are a very good person with many friends. 
> 
> Papa used to be quite a "skirt-chaser," as Mamma says it, before he met her. He never wanted to settle down, but when he met Mamma that went away out of the window. He told me, "You know you're really in love when you can't imagine tomorrow without the woman you are with today."
> ...



Thanks for what you said, you are super sweet. I do live and love every minute  :Smile:  and I'll be happy to hear from you.

As for your question I'm currently working part time and taking a class at a local community college. I had the ability to go to college after graduating high school a couple of years ago but I had a bit of a falling out with my parents and so since they wouldn't help pay for it i couldn't afford it and didn't want to take out a bunch of loans, but I'm making it work the best I can. I hope you are doing well in college though and are enjoying it!

----------

Cat (04-02-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Thanks for what you said, you are super sweet. I do live and love every minute  and I'll be happy to hear from you.
> 
> As for your question I'm currently working part time and taking a class at a local community college. I had the ability to go to college after graduating high school a couple of years ago but I had a bit of a falling out with my parents and so since they wouldn't help pay for it i couldn't afford it and didn't want to take out a bunch of loans, but I'm making it work the best I can. I hope you are doing well in college though and are enjoying it!


I don't mean to pry, and of course you don't have to answer so personal a question, but what caused the falling out with your parents?

----------


## Taylor

> I don't mean to pry, and of course you don't have to answer so personal a question, but what caused the falling out with your parents?


We just never really got along. I spent a lot of my high school years grounded or being told what not to do and eventually it just built up to fighting. My older sister graduated high school before me and was in college when I was a junior and senior and so that was always being held over my head. I don't know it just boiled over and I told them i didn't want their help and I moved out when I turned 18. We talk every once in a while but it will take a lot of failures on my part to ask them for help at this point.

----------


## Cat

> Absolutely. 
> 
> Cat, I was not directing that at anyone particular. I just think sometimes we get way too intense when we go at one another. Just throwing out a reminder we are all human and have feelings.


I know, I understand. You are very correct. We are certainly all human and we all do have feelings. 

I'm sorry if I made you feel bad, it was not my intention and I apologize. Please forgive me?

----------


## Cat

> Thanks for what you said, you are super sweet. I do live and love every minute  and I'll be happy to hear from you.
> 
> As for your question I'm currently working part time and taking a class at a local community college. I had the ability to go to college after graduating high school a couple of years ago but I had a bit of a falling out with my parents and so since they wouldn't help pay for it i couldn't afford it and didn't want to take out a bunch of loans, but I'm making it work the best I can. I hope you are doing well in college though and are enjoying it!


I'm so glad you are getting an education! I understand sometimes there are these fallings out but perhaps in time, I hope this can be resolved, perhaps?

I have made the Dean's list consistently and I am proud. I love my classes! It is such an honor to be able to attend classes and to learn!

I understand not taking loans, they must be paid back and I worry of jobs available when we are to graduate. I just hope we can be employed somehow.

----------


## ChoppedLiver

> Thanks for what you said, you are super sweet. I do live and love every minute  and I'll be happy to hear from you.
> 
> As for your question I'm currently working part time and taking a class at a local community college. I had the ability to go to college after graduating high school a couple of years ago but I had a bit of a falling out with my parents and so since they wouldn't help pay for it i couldn't afford it and didn't want to take out a bunch of loans, but I'm making it work the best I can. I hope you are doing well in college though and are enjoying it!





> I'm so glad you are getting an education! I understand sometimes there are these fallings out but perhaps in time, I hope this can be resolved, perhaps?
> 
> I have made the Dean's list consistently and I am proud. I love my classes! It is such an honor to be able to attend classes and to learn!
> 
> I understand not taking loans, they must be paid back and I worry of jobs available when we are to graduate. I just hope we can be employed somehow.


Get a room!

 :Cool:

----------


## OceanloverOH

> Get a room!


That was not nice.  They are becoming friends and I think that's wonderful!

----------

Cat (04-03-2014)

----------


## Cat

Oh my! Someone noticed @Tay and I might get along!

If we must get a room, I hope you don't mind my dog, @Tay. We'll get the two double beds so you don't have to sleep with a gassy Boxer/German Shepherd. She will be on my bed, okay?

----------

OceanloverOH (04-02-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Golly g-wiz, and i thought the liberals were supposed to be the sensitive ones.


Spongebob Squarepants is gay. 
http://www.foxnews.com/story/2005/01...homosexuality/



> Conservative groups are putting the squeeze on a film starring *SpongeBob SquarePants*(search) bound for elementary schools  charging it promotes a gay lifestyle.
> The four-minute video features the wildly-popular gap-toothed sponge  whose sexuality has been questioned because he often holds hands with his pink friend, starfish Patrick Star  and scores of other cartoon characters singing the disco classic "We Are Family" alongside celebs *Diana Ross* (search), *Bill Cosby* (search) and *Whoopi Goldberg* (search).

----------


## squidward

> Spongebob Squarepants is gay. 
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/2005/01...homosexuality/


Oh my.
My avatar is very insulted.

----------


## Mordent

I think Cat, Tay, and I should all move in together and do a reality show remake of Three's Company.

----------

Cat (04-03-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I think Cat, Tay, and I should all move in together and do a reality show remake of Three's Company.


I think it's more like you're looking to make a movie you can post on RedTube.... :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Cat (04-03-2014)

----------


## Cat

> I think Cat, Tay, and I should all move in together and do a reality show remake of Three's Company.


My boyfriend would have fits, Mordent. You're too nice-looking and you certainly would fail miserably trying to act gay. He won't be fooled.

----------

Mordent (04-03-2014),OceanloverOH (04-03-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Oh my.
> My avatar is very insulted.





> *av·a·tar* ˈavəˌtär/ an icon or figure representing a particular person in computer games, Internet forums, etc.


It's a representational picture of _you_, but it doesn't have any feelings.

----------


## squidward

> It's a representational picture of _you_, but it doesn't have any feelings.


Oh my, the ease with which I have been able to manipulate your thoughts with my avatar. 
Seriously, I thought it would have been one of the "dumb liberals" to take the bite first. 
Oh well, you get the prize.

----------

NuYawka (04-04-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Oh my, the ease with which I have been able to manipulate your thoughts with my avatar. 
> Seriously, I thought it would have been one of the "dumb liberals" to take the bite first. 
> Oh well, you get the prize.


LOL.   So you chose your username and avatar to bait and manipulate people.  Niiiiiiiiice.

Still, it doesn't explain why a person who has an avatar and username from a cartoon so popular with gays claims to be anti-gay.  More manipulation on your part?  Subterfuge?

----------


## squidward

> LOL.   So you chose your username and avatar to bait and manipulate people.


only if you are easy.

----------


## Calypso Jones

I didn't know squidward was homosexual.  Really?

----------


## squidward

I'm homosexual ?  Why didn't anyone tell me ?

----------


## NuYawka

> I didn't know squidward was homosexual.  Really?


I didn't know either. 
But ROGER (the alien) on American Dad definitely is, lol. 




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## Dos Equis

> I'm homosexual ?  Why didn't anyone tell me ?


President Obama should have called by now to congratulate you.

----------

NuYawka (04-04-2014)

----------


## squidward

> President Obama should have called by now to congratulate you.


dang it. Now I really feel jilted.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I'm homosexual ?  Why didn't anyone tell me ?



you didn't notice the thibillanths?

----------


## squidward

> you didn't notice the thibillanths?


I must have missed them !?! 
What do they look like ?

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I didn't know squidward was homosexual.  Really?


Me neither, but it doesn't surprise me.  The Sponge Bob thing is a clue.  He might as well be in flames.

----------


## NuYawka

Not even cartoons can be an oasis from worldly depravity anymore. 

So depressing.... 




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

Watch some old Bugs Bunny cartoons to cheer you up!

----------

NuYawka (04-05-2014)

----------


## NuYawka

> Watch some old Bugs Bunny cartoons to cheer you up!


LOL, funny you said that. 
I was truly going to mention the comparison to Bugs Bunny.  :Smile:  




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> LOL, funny you said that. 
> I was truly going to mention the comparison to Bugs Bunny.


How would you compare Bugs Bunny to Spongebob?

----------


## NuYawka

> How would you compare Bugs Bunny to Spongebob?


I meant compare as in differentiate. 
Not aliken to. 




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------

Max Rockatansky (04-05-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> I meant compare as in differentiate. 
> Not aliken to.


I couldn't do either since I've only seen a portion of one Spongebob episode.  It seemed pretty silly to me.   Bugs, OTOH, was much more entertaining.

----------

NuYawka (04-05-2014)

----------


## NuYawka

> I couldn't do either since I've only seen a portion of one Spongebob episode.  It seemed pretty silly to me.   Bugs, OTOH, was much more entertaining.


FINALLY, something we agree on. 

(Bugs Bunny, of all things, lol) 




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------

Archer (04-05-2014),Max Rockatansky (04-05-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> FINALLY, something we agree on. 
> 
> (Bugs Bunny, of all things, lol)


I liked all of the Looney Tunes cartoons, but Bugs was certainly my favorite.

----------

NuYawka (04-05-2014)

----------


## squidward

> Me neither, but it doesn't surprise me.  The Sponge Bob thing is a clue.  He might as well be in flames.


Oh no, he called me queer. Whatever shall I do ? 
His wit exceeds all bounds.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Oh no, he called me queer. Whatever shall I do ? 
> His wit exceeds all bounds.


No I didn't, but I can understand why you'd want to whine about it.  

"The lady doth protest too much"  - Hamlet, Act III, Scene II

----------


## squidward

> No I didn't, but I can understand why you'd want to whine about it.  
> 
> "The lady doth protest too much"  - Hamlet, Act III, Scene II


Oh no, .......more digs at masculinity.  
That's top notch stuff right there.

----------


## Taylor

6b8561abd358eedec278790c24132fe0.jpg

Here maybe this will restart some actual conversation

----------


## texmaster

> 6b8561abd358eedec278790c24132fe0.jpg
> 
> Here maybe this will restart some actual conversation


Pretty amusing since it states to respect rules and boundaries yet you and your movement could care less about the laws against gay marriage and are doing everything you can to overwrite the rights of the people to vote.

----------


## Dan40

> 6b8561abd358eedec278790c24132fe0.jpg
> 
> Here maybe this will restart some actual conversation


If your sex life is your own,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

WHY am I being subjected to hearing about it?

Do what YOU want.  

To paraphrase the old military rule, "Don't ask, don't tell."

I did not ask, don't tell me!

----------

Archer (04-14-2014),NuYawka (04-07-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> If your sex life is your own,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> WHY am I being subjected to hearing about it?


Deserves restating.


Like the flamboyant parade queen dressed in nothing but a tight thong, wings and a boa .. with his hand cupping another guy's junk, screaming:
_"I'm not putting my sexuality in your face!... how dare you not accept us!... we're as normal as you!"_

----------

Archer (04-14-2014)

----------


## Rutabaga

theres making love then theres sport fucking...

while both involve intercourse, they are not the same.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> theres making love then theres sport fucking...
> 
> while both involve intercourse, they are not the same.


All true.

Further, as far as the young are concerned, there are the delusions of love and then there are the realities.

----------

Archer (04-14-2014),Cat (04-14-2014)

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Deserves restating.
> 
> 
> Like the flamboyant parade queen dressed in nothing but a tight thong, wings and a boa .. with his hand cupping another guy's junk, screaming:
> _"I'm not putting my sexuality in your face!... how dare you not accept us!... we're as normal as you!"_


How often do you hang out with flamboyant parade queens cupping your junk?  I've never seen one except in movies.

----------

Archer (04-14-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> How often do you hang out with flamboyant parade queens cupping your junk?  I've never seen one except in movies.


Never. 
I see the news and read articles on this thing called the internet.


I can safely say I don't think we're interested in the same kind of movies at all......

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Never. 
> I see the news and read articles on this thing called the internet.


Ahh, so you surf the Internet for things like a "_flamboyant parade queen dressed in nothing but a tight thong, wings and a boa_".






> I can safely say I don't think we're interested in the same kind of movies at all......


Clearly we do not.  Your expertise in these matters is far beyond mine.

----------


## Taylor

> If your sex life is your own,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> WHY am I being subjected to hearing about it?
> 
> Do what YOU want.  
> 
> To paraphrase the old military rule, "Don't ask, don't tell."
> 
> I did not ask, don't tell me!


Just because your sex life is your own doesn't mean that you can't talk about sex.

----------


## lostbeyond

> Just because your sex life is your own doesn't mean that you can't talk about sex.


What makes old farts happy is when they destroy any good time that younger people may have.  Their sick envy and ill will is widespread, the exceptions are far and few in between.

----------


## Micketto

> What makes old farts happy is when they destroy any good time that younger people may have.  Their sick envy and ill will is widespread, the exceptions are far and few in between.



The old people I know couldn't care less about what I do.   
Maybe it's not them.... maybe you're struggling insecurities.

I'm young, and I have never felt anywhere near as threatened by old people as you are.


I mean.... aside from trying to pass them on the highway.

----------


## Dan40

> Just because your sex life is your own doesn't mean that you can't talk about sex.


Never said a word restricting talk about sex.  I don't need someone pushing their abnormal sex in my face, so to speak.

----------


## Archer

> Never said a word restricting talk about sex.  I don't need someone pushing their abnormal sex in my face, so to speak.


It is more like... Don't put it out there and then cry when others talk shit. You want to flaunt... Deal!

And talking about sex? Not an issue with me but you have to deal with the consequences.

----------


## Mordent

> Just because your sex life is your own doesn't mean that you can't talk about sex.


Conserve talk, a picture is worth a thousand words.

----------


## Micketto

> Conserve talk, a picture is worth a thousand words.


Depends on the girl in the picture.

----------


## 2cent

> Watch some old Bugs Bunny cartoons to cheer you up!


Hear Hear!
Back then, people with actual _talent_ wrote cartoons that entertained the children while entertaining the adults even _more_.  It was an art!

These days it's either meaningless slop or propaganda teaching tots to go "green."  (Or worse.)

----------


## Mordent

> Depends on the girl in the picture.


I didn't say they were a thousand good words....   =)

----------


## Calypso Jones

you have the freedom to talk about your sex life. The question is....should you.    There used to be something called....I don't know...class?  manners?  decency?  a matter of privacy?  how about courtesy to others in recognizing they don't care or need to hear it.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

"Freedom of Speech".  What does it mean in modern authoritarian societies?

----------


## the_diplomat2.0

> "Freedom of Speech".  What does it mean in modern authoritarian societies?


You have the right to express yourself in any matter that you please so long as it does not violate the arbitrary precepts of 'acceptable speech' as decreed by the state.

----------


## Dan40

> "Freedom of Speech".  What does it mean in modern authoritarian societies?


Freedom of Speech means that Tay is free to boast of her abnormal sex and I am free to bitch about her imposition on my time.

It means you are free to ask your question, and you HAVE to tolerate the answers you get.

----------


## squidward

> I am free to bitch about her imposition on my time.


she imposed on you ? Did she come to your house, sit you down in front of your computer and force you to click on her thread link ?

----------


## Dan40

> she imposed on you ? Did she come to your house, sit you down in front of your computer and force you to click on her thread link ?


If you knew the meaning of the word, you would not ask the question.

----------


## 2cent

> you have the freedom to talk about your sex life. The question is....should you.    There used to be something called....I don't know...class?  manners?  decency?  a matter of privacy?  how about courtesy to others in recognizing they don't care or need to hear it.


I do believe it's referred to as a sense of decorum.  
While there may be nothing necessarily wrong with discussing the subject of sex in general, intimate details are best left for intimate discussions.

----------


## Micketto

> I didn't say they were a thousand good words....   =)


I've yet to see a woman here that I'd want to see said pictures of.

I'll take those thousand words instead.   :Wink:

----------


## Calypso Jones

> "Freedom of Speech".  What does it mean in modern authoritarian societies?


With great freedom comes great responsibility....because you are free to say something does not always mean it is prudent.   I will use the old example of yelling FIRE in a theatre.   You don't do it.  'It wouldn't be prudent.'  for obvious reasons.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You have the right to express yourself in any matter that you please so long as it does not violate the arbitrary precepts of 'acceptable speech' *as decreed by the state.*


It appears you are correct.  The authoritarians dictate what is acceptable speech and what is not.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Polite society has a bit of a say.   if you are so intent on talking sex with someone here, let me suggest you do it in PMs.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Polite society has a bit of a say.   if you are so intent on talking sex with someone here, let me suggest you do it in PMs.


Of course.  You're the boss.  You dictate what is allowed and what is not.  If someone violates those desires, they'll be properly punished and/or censored.  It's an old story.

----------


## Dan40

> Of course.  You're the boss.  You dictate what is allowed and what is not.  If someone violates those desires, they'll be properly punished and/or censored.  It's an old story.


Freedom of speech refers to the government restricting free speech.  A private forum can decide what it considers acceptable or not.

This forum is almost completely hands off on our speech and language.

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Freedom of speech refers to the government restricting free speech.  A private forum can decide what it considers acceptable or not.
> 
> This forum is almost completely hands off on our speech and language.


This isn't the first time nor the first manner she's expressed strict authoritarian statist policies.

----------


## Mordent

> I've yet to see a woman here that I'd want to see said pictures of.
> 
> I'll take those thousand words instead.


How many have you seen?

----------


## Taylor

> Polite society has a bit of a say.   if you are so intent on talking sex with someone here, let me suggest you do it in PMs.


Or I'll just talk about sex here in the gender and sexuality area of this place as much as I want to and however I want to as long as I don't break the posted rules. You don't have to read it or participate if you aren't able to be polite though  :Smile: 

sex isn't a big deal in my opinion and it shouldn't be something that we hide in closed off areas and speak softly about. It's as natural as breathing and can make for good conversation.

----------

Jets (04-15-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I've yet to see a woman here that I'd want to see said pictures of.
> 
> I'll take those thousand words instead.


Oh, you have no idea...there are some real beauties here.

----------


## wist43

> You have the right to express yourself in any matter that you please so long as it does not violate the arbitrary precepts of 'acceptable speech' as decreed by the state.





> It appears you are correct.  The authoritarians dictate what is acceptable speech and what is not.


Like anything else, the government gets involved and everything gets worse.

You know why society has become so much ruder and people so much more belligerent?? It is b/c there is no fear of correction - from receiving ones comeuppance.

Time was, if you impugned a mans character publically, you might be challenged to a duel and one of you killed; insult a mans wife?? you could get popped in the mouth; behave boorishly?? a more manly man might very well slap some sense into you!!!

Today though - you can't put a punk in his place, lest you'll be charged with assault; lesbians making out in a grocery store and my 3 year old daughter staring?? my only recourse is to quickly turn the corner to shield her from that perverse assault on her innocence, whereas even 30 years ago most everyone knew how to behave in public for the most part.

Former Secretary of the Treasury Alexander Hamilton was killed in a duel with Vice President Aaron Burr - the two had been fueding over traded insults, until it came to a head, and Burr challenged Hamilton to a duel and killed him.

Liberal wimps decry violence on TV - did Audey Murphy ever once strike another man unjustly in a movie?? lol... The state should stay out of most petty disputes. If people were allowed to settle their disputes by their own means, we'd certainly have a much more polite society  :Smile:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Or I'll just talk about sex here in the gender and sexuality area of this place as much as I want to and however I want to as long as I don't break the posted rules. You don't have to read it or participate if you aren't able to be polite though 
> 
> sex isn't a big deal in my opinion and it shouldn't be something that we hide in closed off areas and speak softly about. It's as natural as breathing and can make for good conversation.


Your once-declared 'dead' thread has now gone on for 35 pages, Tay! :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Taylor (04-15-2014)

----------


## squidward

> If you knew the meaning of the word, you would not ask the question.


She's imposing nothing on you. Your own curiosities and lusts have drawn you to this thread.

----------

Taylor (04-15-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> Your once-declared 'dead' thread has now gone on for 35 pages, Tay!


I may have actually just let the thread die off if not for that one past comment  :Smile:

----------


## Taylor

> She's imposing nothing on you. Your own curiosities and lusts have drawn you to this thread.


People are usually more curious then they let on. They just need to relax.

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> She's imposing nothing on you. Your own curiosities and lusts have drawn you to this thread.


For once, you have said something accurate.

Look, we're red-blooded heterosexual guys, I'm assuming, and we're curious when an attractive girl like Tay talks sex, it's natural and inevitable that this should be that case.

I mean, who are we kidding here?! :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> I may have actually just let the thread die off if not for that one past comment


Try to run it up to 100 pages, I DARE ya! :Cool20:

----------

Taylor (04-15-2014)

----------


## Toefoot

Tay, a kind suggestion that one never wants to be a 1 trick pony, contribute beyond your comfort zone.




> People are usually more curious then they let on. They just need to relax.

----------


## wist43

> Or I'll just talk about sex here in the gender and sexuality area of this place as much as I want to and however I want to as long as I don't break the posted rules. You don't have to read it or participate if you aren't able to be polite though


Well that would then be the equivalent of "get a room" 

Nothing wrong with that... 




> sex isn't a big deal in my opinion and it shouldn't be something that we hide in closed off areas and speak softly about. It's as natural as breathing and can make for good conversation.


You'll not do that in front of my 2 and 4 year old children - anymore than my wife and I would have sex on the living room floor while they were watching _Backyardigans_.

It's about being respectful of other people, and knowing when it is appropriate to let your hair down, drop your panites, or smile and say _"Thank you, ma'am... I'd love to buy some Girlscout cookies".

_The government school you attended may have pumped you full of self-esteem, prematurely sexualized you, and told you to express yourself - but in the real world there is a way to behave and a way not to behave. You know the difference - it's just a matter of whether you are willing to behave with decency, or like a jerk.

----------

NuYawka (04-15-2014)

----------


## lostbeyond

Yes?  When women say no they mean yes.  But when they say yes, do they mean no?  :Smile:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Oh, you have no idea...there are some real beauties here.


Agreed, but he's also the web expert on gay parades and feather boas.  Nothing wrong with that.  Just sayin'.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> You'll not do that in front of my 2 and 4 year old children - anymore than my wife and I would have sex on the living room floor while they were watching _Backyardigans_.
> 
> It's about being respectful of other people, and knowing when it is appropriate to let your hair down, drop your panites, or smile and say _"Thank you, ma'am... I'd love to buy some Girlscout cookies"._


Yet we're on an adult forum in a subsection labeled "The Gender and Sexuality Room".  Ironic isn't it?  That's the title but talking about sex is inappropriate?

No worries; while there may be no overt censorship, the results are the same.  Tay has been effectively shoved aside and silenced over the past month.  You guys and gals have won a victory for free speech!

----------


## Calypso Jones

Are you going to be that obtuse?

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Are you going to be that obtuse?


When it comes to sex, I'm afraid the IQ of men drops about 20 percentage points, so yes, we are obtuse! :Smiley20:

----------

Calypso Jones (04-15-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> She's imposing nothing on you. Your own curiosities and lusts have drawn you to this thread.


If I have to self censor my forum threads to avoid faggots, that is imposing on my freedom.
She, you, anyone, can talk all you want about sex and I'll join in or abstain as the mood dictates.  My complaint is only about the promotion of and propaganda about abnormal homosexual sex.  If it is private business then a public forum is no more place for it than a public restroom.

----------


## Taylor

> If I have to self censor my forum threads to avoid faggots, that is imposing on my freedom.
> She, you, anyone, can talk all you want about sex and I'll join in or abstain as the mood dictates.  My complaint is only about the promotion of and propaganda about abnormal homosexual sex.  If it is private business then a public forum is no more place for it than a public restroom.


If you don't want to hear or know about it then don't open the thread and read it. Problem solved. If I want to start talking about the benefits of being with a girl over a guy then I'll talk about it and I'll do it freely without breaking any rules. If you want to condemn my lifestyle or choices then go ahead, it's not like your judgment of me is going to convince me that you are moral or right anyway, so participate or don't participate, that's up to you, but don't act like you're being forced either way.

----------

wist43 (04-15-2014)

----------


## wist43

> Yet we're on an adult forum in a subsection labeled "The Gender and Sexuality Room".  Ironic isn't it?  That's the title but talking about sex is inappropriate?
> 
> No worries; while there may be no overt censorship, the results are the same.  Tay has been effectively shoved aside and silenced over the past month.  You guys and gals have won a victory for free speech!


As I said, nothing wrong with saying anything you want in the appropriate venue... the sex room?? have at it.

Or for that matter on this forum... I don't really think there are too many people under the age of 18 on here, so it wouldn't bother me in the least. That's not my call though - that's up to Trinnity and the mods.

On the street corner in front of my house?? or in the supermarket when I'm in there with my children?? Not only no, but hell no.

As I said, a time and place for everything - and hopefully the maturity and decency to understand what is appropriate and what is not, along with when and where. 

As it happens, I have a beautiful wife... trust me, I'm on it, lol... but, I don't rub it in anyone else's face. Respect for others, decency, decorum, self control - solid bedrock for living in a peaceful society.

----------

NuYawka (04-15-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> When it comes to sex, I'm afraid the IQ of men drops about 20 percentage points, so yes, we are obtuse!


Chew got twenny points ta drop?  WOW!  youse smard.   :Smile:

----------


## Max Rockatansky

> As I said, nothing wrong with saying anything you want in the appropriate venue... the sex room?? have at it.
> 
> Or for that matter on this forum... I don't really think there are too many people under the age of 18 on here, so it wouldn't bother me in the least. That's not my call though - that's up to Trinnity and the mods.
> 
> On the street corner in front of my house?? or in the supermarket when I'm in there with my children?? Not only no, but hell no.


That's the point.  We're not in a supermarket or at your kid's school.  We are in the Sex room of an adult discussion forum.

----------

Taylor (04-15-2014)

----------


## Ghost of Lunchboxxy

> Chew got twenny points ta drop?  WOW!  youse smard.


Yeah, that leaves me with a mere 174... :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Taylor

> As I said, nothing wrong with saying anything you want in the appropriate venue... the sex room?? have at it.
> 
> Or for that matter on this forum... I don't really think there are too many people under the age of 18 on here, so it wouldn't bother me in the least. That's not my call though - that's up to Trinnity and the mods.
> 
> On the street corner in front of my house?? or in the supermarket when I'm in there with my children?? Not only no, but hell no.
> 
> As I said, a time and place for everything - and hopefully the maturity and decency to understand what is appropriate and what is not, along with when and where. 
> 
> As it happens, I have a beautiful wife... trust me, I'm on it, lol... but, I don't rub it in anyone else's face. Respect for others, decency, decorum, self control - solid bedrock for living in a peaceful society.


I know for me I don't go out of my way to rub anything in anybody's face. I know I'm not the most proper or classy girl on earth but I'm always me and I'm probably a lot more respectful of people in my every day life than a lot of people here are, at least based on how some people here tend to treat others here. A peaceful society also doesn't have to be a stuffy or pretentious society either. I'm not saying that people should talk out loud about who they fucked the night before while shopping for cereal with kids walking around them, but that also doesn't mean that you should have to go to a locked room hidden from ears and eyes in order to discuss it either.

----------



----------


## Max Rockatansky

> Are you going to be that obtuse?


No problem.  I'll STFU too, Ma'm.   Your message is loud and clear.  /subscribe.




> Gentlemen...THE TOPIC, not the poster!! THANK YOU.

----------


## wist43

> That's the point.  We're not in a supermarket or at your kid's school.  We are in the Sex room of an adult discussion forum.


Yeah, I know... what's your point?? 

Say anything you want - doesn't bother me  :Smile:

----------


## Taylor

> No problem.  I'll STFU too, Ma'm.   Your message is loud and clear.  /subscribe.


Dont you dare stfu. You aren't doing anything wrong and you aren't breaking any rules. They are all choosing, freely choosing, to enter this thread, type something out, and then push post.

----------


## Taylor

> Tay, a kind suggestion that one never wants to be a 1 trick pony, contribute beyond your comfort zone.


I actually don't disagree with you that I probably need to get out of my comfort zone a little bit more here. I'm admittedly not the most knowledgable about a lot of the stuff talked about on here and since I don't have cable I pretty much just rely on when I happen to read the news online to see whats happening in the world, but I will try to start commenting on other topics more besides what I'm comfortable talking about and we will see what happens or how often i embarrass myself

----------


## wist43

> I know for me I don't go out of my way to rub anything in anybody's face. I know I'm not the most proper or classy girl on earth but I'm always me and I'm probably a lot more respectful of people in my every day life than a lot of people here are, at least based on how some people here tend to treat others here. A peaceful society also doesn't have to be a stuffy or pretentious society either. I'm not saying that people should talk out loud about who they fucked the night before while shopping for cereal with kids walking around them, but that also doesn't mean that you should have to go to a locked room hidden from ears and eyes in order to discuss it either.


Trust me Tay, I'm definitely not stuffy or pretentious - if I had a joint right now, I'd fire it up and have crazy sex with my wife til we passed out. 

Unfortunately, I don't have any pot, and my wife has a tooth ache and she's cranky, lol... so no fun for me tonight  :Smile: 

----------------------------------------------------------------------

That said, the supermarket thing did happen to me when I had my (at the time) 3 yr old daughter with me. I was shopping, looking at something, and noticed her staring. I looked to see what she was looking at, and 2 lesbians were goin at it pretty good... multicolored hair, little clothing on, and really, really ugly to boot, lol...

Maybe it wouldn't have been so bad if they'd have been good looking, lol... but as it was, I had to hustle my daughter out of there b/c of the sheer inappropriateness of what those 2 idiots were doing. They were disrespectful and offensive to everyone who came in contact with them - and of course that was largely their goal I'm sure... the whole, "we're outcasts, let's shock the straights" thing... 

Well, me a grown man, couldn't care less - but when there are kids around?? No one should think that is acceptable behavior. Kids are innocent, and no one has the right to put anything into the mind of an impressionable child that the child's parents might not approve of - it is just common decency and respect for others.

That's not asking too much.

----------


## Micketto

> If you don't want to hear or know about it then don't open the thread and read it.


A thread... intentionally, vaguely titled "Yes"... found on the "New Posts" page.

How dare anyone open it.

----------

Archer (04-15-2014),NuYawka (04-16-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> A thread... intentionally, vaguely titled "Yes"... found on the "New Posts" page.
> 
> How dare anyone open it.


How dare they open it? I want them to open it, why wouldn't I want people to open it and respond to it? It's meant to be opened, read, and talked about, right? After you read it if you decide you want nothing to do with it then simply have nothing to do with it. Easy right? Oh and nobody forced you to open it just because it was on the "new posts" page. Your curiosity convinced you to open it and also to keep responding to it. I labeled the title "yes" because I agreed with it. The fact that it's in the sexuality area of this place should have been your clue as to what the topic is probably about.

----------


## Micketto

> How dare they open it? I want them to open it, why wouldn't I want people to open it and respond to it?


Then why would you proclaim they shouldn't "open the thread" if they didn't like the sex talk ?!
Had you titled it "Just me again, talking about sex".... it wouldn't have nearly as many views.  I was just schooling you in common sense.
Of course you need them to open it. Why create a thread, you knew would get censored, if you weren't after attention.

As for category, I don't pay attention to where a thread is posted.  If it's in "New Posts" and has a title that piques my interest, I click on it.
I rarely even look to see who authored it.  When I see certain names, I may avoid it because they don't interest me whatsoever, but I rarely look at names.
As for category... there are few here I don't have an opinion on.

Though, as people are pointing out to you, the one-trick-pony reputation you've earned will surely help to keep some people from clicking on yours.
I don't pay much attention, so I was unaware of your reputation until now.
But... I couldn't care less what you discuss.   It's my choice to read it or not.  

Sex talk is fine (though I prefer mine from hot, sexy 21 year old girls), but making stupid comments like "don't click on it if you don't like sex talk" when it's simply titled "Yes" is transparent.... and more an admission of "this is all I am capable of discussing" than an assertion that _they_ have no self-control.

----------

NuYawka (04-16-2014)

----------


## Micketto

> hopping for the best
> 
> wasn't going to be satisfying, in the long run, to EITHER person.


mmmm... bunny position.

----------

NuYawka (04-16-2014)

----------


## Taylor

> Then why would you proclaim they shouldn't "open the thread" if they didn't like the sex talk ?!
> Had you titled it "Just me again, talking about sex".... it wouldn't have nearly as many views.  I was just schooling you in common sense.
> Of course you need them to open it. Why create a thread, you knew would get censored, if you weren't after attention.
> 
> As for category, I don't pay attention to where a thread is posted.  If it's in "New Posts" and has a title that piques my interest, I click on it.
> I rarely even look to see who authored it.  When I see certain names, I may avoid it because they don't interest me whatsoever, but I rarely look at names.
> As for category... there are few here I don't have an opinion on.
> 
> Though, as people are pointing out to you, the one-trick-pony reputation you've earned will surely help to keep some people from clicking on yours.
> ...


I find it funny that there's this many pages of comments on this topic but yet the topic itself has barely been talked about. Perhaps I should have just created a topic to talk about talking about sex since that's pretty much what this is all about. As for what I thought would happen it didn't surprise me it got censored but it was still disappointing. There are so many ridiculous things said about other topics that are seemingly acceptable but god forbid someone talks about the pressures and stigmas attached to sex. That's over the line obviously. 

As for the one trick pony thing I've already acknowledged that I need to branch out more. I'm still pretty new here and so I've been commenting on stuff that I'm comfortable with, what's the big deal. And ok so I get it, you don't find me to be attractive, ok, that doesn't bother me and I'm not trying convince people otherwise on here, but that also doesn't mean the topic can't be discussed by mature adults. What do you think of the actual topic and meaning of it?

----------


## NuYawka

@Tay - 

Can you please give me a quick rundown of the topic and then what was actually discussed? I really do wanna read all 379 posts, but.... that's alot of posts.  :Smile:  




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## Micketto

> I find it funny that there's this many pages of comments on this topic but yet the topic itself has barely been talked about.


A clear indicator that the topic wasn't all that interesting to anyone but you, but it turns out behavior on forums is.





> Perhaps I should have just created a topic to talk about talking about sex since that's pretty much what this is all about


If talking about sex is that important to your life... then sure.





> As for what I thought would happen it didn't surprise me it got censored but it was still disappointing. There are so many ridiculous things said about other topics that are seemingly acceptable but god forbid someone talks about the pressures and stigmas attached to sex. That's over the line obviously.


I guess the obscene language involved has totally escaped you ?

I concur in regard to some ridiculous threads (have you seen the one about the cop?).... but Trin is trying her best to keep a classy forum. 
 You posted something, then immediately posted an admission that it was obscene, so you knew this going in.  You admit you aren't surprised by it.  So why would you be disappointed over an expected outcome?
You could have easily cleaned that up enough to keep it alive.  You chose not to.

Again, I never had enough interest to click on the thread before yesterday, so I don't know what was actually posted.
I have only opened the link that replaced your OP, skimmed the verbiage in the paragraph, quickly got the gist while remembering that 'shock-blogs' are so 2005... and closed it without reading it.





> As for the one trick pony thing I've already acknowledged that I need to branch out more


You don't _need_ to.... and don't change for people who say you should.
If gay forums are your thing, then by all means stay there.
I was only addressing the fact that you seemed surprised at how people see you.  Nothing more.





> And ok so I get it, you don't find me to be attractive


I don't remember saying anything personal about you.





> but that also doesn't mean the topic can't be discussed by mature adults.


No one has said it can't.  You know why the original post was removed, and it had nothing to do with the discussion of sex.
If you want to try it in a more classy way, I'm sure you'll have some takers.





> What do you think of the actual topic and meaning of it?


The topic of "Yes" ?

Uh.....

----------


## Calypso Jones

> This may be a little too open and vulgar for some of you so if it gets deleted or something then I guess that's that, but I thought it was a crazy good message.


that was that.  What is this.

----------


## Mordent

> @Tay - 
> 
> Can you please give me a quick rundown of the topic and then what was actually discussed? I really do wanna read all 379 posts, but.... that's alot of posts.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >> I think signatures are stupid.


Thread topic summary: To thine own self be true, when bumping uglies.

----------

Cat (04-17-2014),NuYawka (04-16-2014)

----------


## NuYawka

> Thread topic summary: To thine own self be true, when bumping uglies.


LOL LOL 




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## squidward

> If I have to self censor my forum threads to avoid faggots, that is imposing on my freedom.
> She, you, anyone, can talk all you want about sex and I'll join in or abstain as the mood dictates.  My complaint is only about the promotion of and propaganda about abnormal homosexual sex.  If it is private business then a public forum is no more place for it than a public restroom.


this forum is privately owned.

----------


## NuYawka

> this forum is privately owned.


Publicly seen... can even see it in a cave under Afghanistan.




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## Dan40

> this forum is privately owned.


It is a privately owned, PUBLIC forum.  And the private owners COULD censor this forum any way they wished.  

But that is a seperate issue.  To explain to you tunnel vision non-thinkers.

My reference to private business, was to one's HOMOSEXUALITY being their private business, and them making their privates, my business.  NOT to the forum being a private business.  A brain damaged gnat knows the this forum is privately owned.  A privately owned PUBLIC forum.

----------

Archer (04-16-2014),NuYawka (04-16-2014)

----------


## NuYawka

> It is a privately owned, PUBLIC forum.  And the private owners COULD censor this forum any way they wished.  
> 
> But that is a seperate issue.  To explain to you tunnel vision non-thinkers.
> 
> My reference to private business, was to one's HOMOSEXUALITY being their private business, and them making their privates, my business.  NOT to the forum being a private business.  A brain damaged gnat knows the this forum is privately owned.  A privately owned PUBLIC forum.


That's two quality posts from you two nights in-a-row. 

Everything okay? 

lol




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## wist43

> That's two quality posts from you two nights in-a-row. 
> 
> Everything okay? 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >> I think signatures are stupid.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

Dan is one of a kind, that's for sure, lol...

----------

NuYawka (04-16-2014)

----------


## Rudy2D

> A brain damaged gnat knows the this forum is privately owned.


I hope that you're not referring to Max--that would be an infraction.

----------


## NuYawka

> I hope that you're not referring to Max--that would be an infraction.


LOL LOL lol lol lol lol 




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## squidward

> It is a privately owned, PUBLIC forum.


It is private despite your collectivist tendencies. 




> My reference to private business, was to one's HOMOSEXUALITY being their private business, and them making their privates, my business.


you made it your business when your personal lusts and curiosities caused you to voluntarily indulge in this thread.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Dude.  You are tap dancing on my last nerve tonite.

----------


## squidward

> Dude.  You are tap dancing on my last nerve tonite.


it's a debate forum. 
There is a debate going on. 

Nobody made anything his problem. He volunteered to be here.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> it's a debate forum. 
> There is a debate going on. 
> 
> Nobody made anything his problem. He volunteered to be here.


and that is precisely why he can post any where he wants on this forum.

----------


## squidward

> and that is precisely why he can post any where he wants on this forum.


Did i indicate differently ?

----------


## Calypso Jones

you seem to.     Please do not make me have to do something drastic because you feel compelled to project some type of perverted behavior on other posters tonite.

----------


## Rudy2D

> you seem to.     Please do not make me have to do something drastic because you feel compelled to project some type of perverted behavior on other posters tonite.


Sic'em, CJ.

----------


## Dan40

> It is private despite your collectivist tendencies. 
> 
> 
> you made it your business when your personal lusts and curiosities caused you to voluntarily indulge in this thread.


No, I'm hear to see how childishly you can think up insults.  You're doing fine so far.

----------


## squidward

> No, I'm hear to see how childishly you can think up insults.  You're doing fine so far.


You keep returning to a sex thread despite your objection to sex threads. Funny.

----------


## squidward

> you seem to.     Please do not make me have to do something drastic because you feel compelled to project some type of perverted behavior on other posters tonite.


you seem obsessed with protecting posters who bring up sex or can't stay out of sex threads despite their moral objections.

----------


## Archer

> you seem obsessed with protecting posters who bring up sex or can't stay out of sex threads despite their moral objections.


And your point? If people have a moral objection they should be allowed to state it. If you have an issue with it state your issues with their issues...

And if a person opens themselves they need to be prepared for the potential - raw fuck!

----------


## Dan40

> That's two quality posts from you two nights in-a-row. 
> 
> Everything okay? 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >> I think signatures are stupid.


You need a new calculator.

That's over 6200 quality posts from me,,,,,,,,,,,in a row!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

NuYawka (04-17-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> You keep returning to a sex thread despite your objection to sex threads. Funny.


And I don't stalk the threads you visit.  Is there something you want?

----------


## Dan40

> you seem obsessed with protecting posters who bring up sex or can't stay out of sex threads despite their moral objections.


You seem unable to differentiate between a sex thread and one where a person trumpets their abnormal homosexuality.  That is not a sex thread, that is an imposing commercial for homosexuality.  And if I feel like calling the person on that, I will.  Like you childishly trying to censor me for doing so.

----------


## Archer

> And I don't stalk the threads you visit.  Is there something you want?


Well there was this rumor a while back about Sponge-bob... I think Squidward was he and Patrics daddy and they were his Bois. His Fem Boi toys.

----------


## squidward

> And your point? If people have a moral objection they should be allowed to state it.


yes, they are, ......and I am free to call bullshit. 





> If you have an issue with it state your issues with their issues...


done. You 're a day late and a dollar short. 




> And if a person opens themselves they need to be prepared for the potential - raw fuck!


and ? Is this something new you're sharing ?

----------


## squidward

> You seem unable to differentiate between a sex thread and one where a person trumpets their abnormal homosexuality.  That is not a sex thread, that is an imposing commercial for homosexuality.  And if I feel like calling the person on that, I will.  Like you childishly trying to censor me for doing so.


I have no ability or desire to censor you.  Your remarks are very entertaining. 

I don't care what the thread is about. That is irrelevant. You keep crying about it, yet can't seem to put it down.  You voluntarily return again and again. 
I wonder what your attraction is.

----------


## Dan40

> I have no ability or desire to censor you.  Your remarks are very entertaining. 
> 
> I don't care what the thread is about. That is irrelevant. You keep crying about it, yet can't seem to put it down.  You voluntarily return again and again. 
> I wonder what your attraction is.


Perhaps you should save your limited space for wondering about something relevant to you?

I've explained it to you and you did not understand.  Perhaps you've run out of available memory?

----------

Archer (04-17-2014),NuYawka (04-17-2014)

----------


## squidward

> Perhaps you should save your limited space for wondering about something relevant to you?


perhaps you should worry about yourself, and why you can't seem to stop posting is a sex thread that disgusts you.

----------


## Archer

> perhaps you should worry about yourself, and why you can't seem to stop posting is a sex thread that disgusts you.


Perhaps you should not troll the thread. All you are doing is addressing the poster and not debating or discussing a fucking thing.

----------

GreenEyedLady (04-17-2014)

----------


## Dan40

> perhaps you should worry about yourself, and why you can't seem to stop posting is a sex thread that disgusts you.


PM a moderator and have them 'splain you how "subscribed threads" works.  You'll be amazed.  And I enjoy laughing at juvenile stalkers.

What do I have that you want.  Intelligence?  Sorry, I won't share with you.

----------


## squidward

> Perhaps you should not troll the thread. All you are doing is addressing the poster and not debating or discussing a fucking thing.


I am discussing your inability to stop posting in the thread despite your moral objections to the content.

----------


## squidward

> What do I have that you want.


 an obsession with sex topics ?

----------


## Archer

> I am discussing your inability to stop posting in the thread despite your moral objections to the content.


My inability? You are blind and looking for a fight... Don't fuck with me because I don't have a dog in this fight, I am trying to calm this stupid shit down a little. You want to bring me in full throttle? I will punk your little bitch ass.

----------


## Dan40

> an obsession with sex topics ?


You want an obsession with sex topics?  I'm one sexy hunk, but not a sex topic.  You'll have to stalk elsewhere.

----------

Archer (04-17-2014)

----------


## squidward

> My inability? You are blind and looking for a fight... Don't fuck with me because I don't have a dog in this fight, I am trying to calm this stupid shit down a little. You want to bring me in full throttle? I will punk your little bitch ass.


such language. Can you please speak more politely ?

----------


## squidward

> You want an obsession with sex topics?  I'm one sexy hunk, but not a sex topic.  You'll have to stalk elsewhere.


Stalk ? 
You play that card better than the silly little liberals.

----------


## Archer

> such language. Can you please speak more politely ?


I can and will when I deem it necessary. Still I never had much use for this thread.

----------


## Dan40

> Stalk ? 
> You play that card better than the silly little liberals.


I use the word stalk because you are stalking me.  Why you're doing it is your own dementia.  You may continue to do it as long as you like.  I'll keep laughing at you.
We can both have a good time.

----------


## NuYawka

uploadfromtaptalk1397769581621.jpg




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## lostbeyond

> uploadfromtaptalk1397769581621.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >> I think signatures are stupid.


Yummm, finally a meaningful post here.

----------


## squidward

> I can and will when I deem it necessary. Still I never had much use for this thread.


 Whew!  For a second there I was worried that you might go "full throttle" and "punk my little bitch ass". I have to say, that kind of language made me feel intimidated and quite frankly, a little frightened.

----------


## squidward

> I use the word stalk because you are stalking me.


so sensitive for such a tough talking rugged "conservative". 

I notice that you keep complaining about the content of this thread being forced on you, yet you can't stop coming back here, voluntarily, again and again and again and again, ........

Do you frequent homosexual forums and complain about it too ?

----------


## Archer

> Whew!  For a second there I was worried that you might go "full throttle" and "punk my little bitch ass". I have to say, that kind of language made me feel intimidated and quite frankly, a little frightened.


Hey, like I said, I do not have a dog in this fight.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> so sensitive for such a tough talking rugged "conservative". 
> 
> I notice that you keep complaining about the content of this thread being forced on you, yet you can't stop coming back here, voluntarily, again and again and again and again, ........
> 
> Do you frequent homosexual forums and complain about it too ?


tonite too??

----------


## squidward

> Hey, like I said, I do not have a dog in this fight.


well that's good. But there really is no fight anyway. 

Some posters are so titillated by a thread with some graphic sexual content, that they can't stay away. 
Sadly they get all worked up when exposed.

----------


## squidward

> tonite too??


would you like to admin a "debate" forum or an "agree" forum ?

----------


## Calypso Jones

I would like for you to lay off and stop being such a tough guy.  YOU are the one that keeps bringing up homosexual sites and making more out of simple remarks than are intended.

----------


## squidward

> I would like for you to lay off and stop being such a tough guy


 tough guy, that's a hoot. Care to give an example of me getting tough guy on someone ? 

Sad that the old men can gang up on a little girl for four hundred posts, and you call me a tough guy for pointing out their fascination with the bizarre. 





> YOU are the one that keeps bringing up homosexual sites


care to demonstrate "keeps bringing up homosexual sites" ?




> and making more out of simple remarks than are intended.


the simple remarks that are posted over and over again,  in a thread that the poster has to voluntarily click on in order to post said remarks, and then complains that the content of the thread is being forced on him ? 
Those remarks ?

Oh please.

----------


## Dan40

> well that's good. But there really is no fight anyway. 
> 
> Some posters are so titillated by a thread with some graphic sexual content, that they can't stay away. 
> Sadly they get all worked up when exposed.


I suppose that some would find your drooling interest to be flattering.  But I have to reject your advances.  You are that kind of guy, but I'm not.  And since I've never claimed to be a nice guy,,,,,too bad if your heart is broken.  Find another, I'm out of your reach.

----------


## Archer

> well that's good. But there really is no fight anyway. 
> 
> Some posters are so titillated by a thread with some graphic sexual content, that they can't stay away. 
> Sadly they get all worked up when exposed.


Actually the forum was a family of sorts. We dislike something and we state our objections. Some of us really do not want to be guilty by association with what we consider filth. 

As I have said many times, if a person opens the door they need to deal with everyone who comes to the party. Thus far all I have seen from you is attacking other members for having a differing opinion about this subject. 

Point being if a liberal comes to a board and makes a post they know will be received badly:



> This may be a little too open and vulgar for some of you so if it gets deleted or something then I guess that's that, but I thought it was a crazy good message.


Tay was testing the waters and now she knows where people here draw the line. She is still here and shows some respect for the will of the forum.

You, on the other hand, come into this thread and do nothing but stir up trouble.

----------


## squidward

> I suppose that some would find your drooling interest to be flattering.  But I have to reject your advances.  You are that kind of guy, but I'm not.  And since I've never claimed to be a nice guy,,,,,too bad if your heart is broken.  Find another, I'm out of your reach.


The lady doth _protest too much_, methinks

----------


## squidward

> Thus far all I have seen from you is attacking other members for having a differing opinion about this subject.


attacking ? 
holy crap, that's lame. 




> You, on the other hand, come into this thread and do nothing but stir up trouble.


don't like it when someone comes into your sand box and questions you I see. 

Will of the forum, ..............seriously ?

----------


## Archer

> attacking ? 
> holy crap, that's lame. 
> 
> 
> don't like it when someone comes into your sand box and questions you I see. 
> 
> 
> Will of the forum, ..............seriously ?


Actually yes. You are nothing more than a heckler. You thrive on irritating others with your childish antics. 

What have you done in this thread? Nothing to do with the OP. You are here telling others to STFU based on your trolling skills. You have no dog in this thread but you damn sure created one.

And you entered this thread why? To stir the pot.

----------


## NuYawka

uploadfromtaptalk1397822446169.jpg




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------

Archer (04-18-2014)

----------


## NuYawka

* duplicate post

----------


## squidward

> What have you done in this thread? Nothing to do with the OP.


 complaining about sexual views being forced on you has nothing to do with the OP. 
What have you done with the OP other than to complain about its appropriateness ?




> You are here telling others to STFU based on your trolling skills.


Quote it or it didn't happen. 




> And you entered this thread why? To stir the pot.


You entered the thread why ? To contribute to the thread topic ? Not.
I see a bunch of folks complaining about the threads existence, but not contributing to the topic.
I see a bunch of folks complaining about an explicit sex thread, but not able to stay out of it. 

Obviously the owner wants the thread or she would eliminate it. 
So either start talking about sex or reserve your lame, trolling, talking, derailing, heckling, irritating, childish, no dog in this thread, will of the forum, punk your bitch ass claptrap for yourself and your buddies.

----------


## Archer

> complaining about sexual views being forced on you has nothing to do with the OP. 
> What have you done with the OP other than to complain about its appropriateness ?
> 
> 
> Quote it or it didn't happen. 
> 
> You entered the thread why ? To contribute to the thread topic ? Not.
> I see a bunch of folks complaining about the threads existence, but not contributing to the topic.
> I see a bunch of folks complaining about an explicit sex thread, but not able to stay out of it. 
> ...


Actually I was in this thread at the beginning and I was stating my views to the OP, sort of. this thread is shit and should have been closed long ago to prevent professional trolls like yourself from devolving them even further.

By the way this is my last post in this thread so I really don't give a shit what else you have to say. I have much better things to do with my time than waste it on you.

----------


## squidward

> Actually I was in this thread at the beginning and I was stating my views to the OP, sort of. this thread is shit and should have been closed long ago to prevent professional trolls like yourself from devolving them even further.


well there you go. At least you have the decency to admit you had no desire to add to the OP in any appreciable manner. 

Tay's thread was "trolled" and "flamed" for some 400 posts, with very few actual contributions to the OP. 
But of course, pointing that out makes me the "troll"....  too cute.

----------


## Archer

> well there you go. At least you have the decency to admit you had no desire to add to the OP in any appreciable manner. 
> 
> Tay's thread was "trolled" and "flamed" for some 400 posts, with very few actual contributions to the OP. 
> But of course, pointing that out makes me the "troll"....  too cute.


Actually post 2 in this thread sums it up. The thread was an attention getting thread and nothing more. Tay knew it was not going to be a discussion thread and even put in a fucking disclaimer. This is what she wanted and she may not even know it is what she wanted. It is all about her and insulting her (well it was, I really do not know how it has been the past few weeks) when she makes everything about her.

She has much self hate, that girl, and wants to play the victim because she can't seem to do anything but play on emotion. Like many young people, LOGIC evades them and emotion clouds their vision.

And I swear I had you on ignore because I really do not give a shit what you have to say... Let me try again.

----------

texmaster (04-18-2014)

----------


## squidward

> Like many young people, LOGIC evades them and clouds their vision.


as with many older people. You may be one of them. Who knows ?




> And I swear I had you on ignore because I really do not give a shit what you have to say... Let me try again.


probably better that way. You should probably stick to chatting with folks that agree with you. That way, you won't have to say something stupid about getting full throttle and punking someone's bitch ass

----------


## Dan40

> The lady doth _protest too much_, methinks


I got it!!!  The out of place word in your sentence is "methinks"

That was too easy, give us something difficult.

----------


## squidward

> I got it!!!  The out of place word in your sentence is "methinks"
> 
> That was too easy, give us something difficult.


ouch. that's offensive.

----------


## Dan40

> ouch. that's offensive.


Right in your wheelhouse.

----------


## NuYawka

lol, this is some good entertainment, but I need to paint something.... so I could watch it dry.  :Smile:  




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## squidward

> lol, this is some good entertainment, but I need to paint something.... so I could watch it dry.


noticed that you commented. Must be more fun than your paint brush.

----------


## NuYawka

> noticed that you commented. Must be more fun than your paint brush.


Good try. 




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## squidward

> Right in your wheelhouse.


Is sex such a remote memory that you have nothing to add to this thread ? You've been detracting from it for over 400 posts.

----------


## Dan40

> Is sex such a remote memory that you have nothing to add to this thread ? You've been detracting from it for over 400 posts.


You're the one doing the childish pissing, I'm just responding to your tantrum.

And I'll continue to respond to your juvenile nonsense.  Because you are an ass.

----------


## NuYawka

uploadfromtaptalk1397872754916.jpg




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> uploadfromtaptalk1397872754916.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >> I think signatures are stupid.


Indeed. We need a volunteer snifter.

----------

NuYawka (04-18-2014)

----------


## Network

Only trannies have joined since April 1, 2013

----------


## Taylor

> Actually post 2 in this thread sums it up. The thread was an attention getting thread and nothing more. Tay knew it was not going to be a discussion thread and even put in a fucking disclaimer. This is what she wanted and she may not even know it is what she wanted. It is all about her and insulting her (well it was, I really do not know how it has been the past few weeks) when she makes everything about her.
> 
> She has much self hate, that girl, and wants to play the victim because she can't seem to do anything but play on emotion. Like many young people, LOGIC evades them and emotion clouds their vision.
> 
> And I swear I had you on ignore because I really do not give a shit what you have to say... Let me try again.


Yeah I don't have self hate, and the reason I mentioned that "disclaimer" on the first page was because I knew a lot of you guys were pretty fucking uptight and it would probably be a little too loose of a topic for a lot of you to handle, and I was way right, but that did not mean that I didn't hope the topic would actually be discussed. The fact of the matter is that there has been far more shit said about how bad my thread is and how inappropriate my thread is over the topic actually being talked about in an open and relaxed way. Seriously, it's just sex, and even though the first post had some vulgar words and was descriptive doesn't mean it isn't worthy of adult conversation. You all use the same vulgarity all the time here but just completely freaked out by that one paragraph I posted.

----------


## Network

> Yeah I don't have self hate, and the reason I mentioned that "disclaimer" on the first page was because I knew a lot of you guys were pretty fucking uptight and it would probably be a little too loose of a topic for a lot of you to handle, and I was way right, but that did not mean that I didn't hope the topic would actually be discussed. The fact of the matter is that there has been far more shit said about how bad my thread is and how inappropriate my thread is over the topic actually being talked about in an open and relaxed way. Seriously, it's just sex, and even though the first post had some vulgar words and was descriptive doesn't mean it isn't worthy of adult conversation. You all use the same vulgarity all the time here but just completely freaked out by that one paragraph I posted.


 :Love9:

----------


## Maximatic

> Yeah I don't have self hate, and the reason I mentioned that "disclaimer" on the first page was because I knew a lot of you guys were pretty fucking uptight and it would probably be a little too loose of a topic for a lot of you to handle, and I was way right, but that did not mean that I didn't hope the topic would actually be discussed. The fact of the matter is that there has been far more shit said about how bad my thread is and how inappropriate my thread is over the topic actually being talked about in an open and relaxed way. Seriously, it's just sex, and even though the first post had some vulgar words and was descriptive doesn't mean it isn't worthy of adult conversation. You all use the same vulgarity all the time here but just completely freaked out by that one paragraph I posted.


Why don't you start another thread for you all to psychoanalyze one another? This one is old, and it just keeps going on and on, and on...

----------


## Network

This is the first i've heard of _Tay_

But she looks hot and Korean

----------


## Taylor

> Why don't you start another thread for you all to psychoanalyze one another? This one is old, and it just keeps going on and on, and on...


Nah it's not that important to me

----------


## Maximatic

> This is the first i've heard of _Tay_
> 
> But she looks hot and Korean


Gimme 300 bucks and a goat.

----------


## Calypso Jones

There's a way way video in her future.

----------


## Archer

> Yeah I don't have self hate, and the reason I mentioned that "disclaimer" on the first page was because I knew a lot of you guys were pretty fucking uptight and it would probably be a little too loose of a topic for a lot of you to handle, and I was way right, but that did not mean that I didn't hope the topic would actually be discussed. The fact of the matter is that there has been far more shit said about how bad my thread is and how inappropriate my thread is over the topic actually being talked about in an open and relaxed way. Seriously, it's just sex, and even though the first post had some vulgar words and was descriptive doesn't mean it isn't worthy of adult conversation. You all use the same vulgarity all the time here but just completely freaked out by that one paragraph I posted.


You knew it would happen. You wanted to stir the damn pot. For what? Attention and yes you have self hate because you punish yourself. If you did not you would be happy with who you are and you would not need to seek vindication on a damn anonymous forum with a bunch of strangers. I have taken plenty of social science (those are those ology thingies) and years of dealing with fucked up subordinates. I have seen all types including yours.

----------

GreenEyedLady (04-19-2014),Rudy2D (04-19-2014)

----------


## squidward

> You knew it would happen. You wanted to stir the damn pot.


this was her thread. You jumped into it to stir your her pot. 




> Attention and yes you have self hate because you punish yourself. If you did not you would be happy with who you are and you would not need to seek vindication on a damn anonymous forum with a bunch of strangers. I have taken plenty of social science (those are those ology thingies) and years of dealing with fucked up subordinates. I have seen all types including yours.


don't attack her character. You know better. 
You can't manage to control yourself while debating a 20 year old girl. Seems you need "attention" and seek to "vindicate" your personal deficiencies on an "anonymous forum". 
  How "fucked up" are you ?

----------


## GreenEyedLady

Wow! Let's ask the original poster how "fucked up" they are.
I voiced my opinion on this thread a long time ago. 
You know what's "fucked up" is people who try to shove vile sexual crap on people who don't want to discuss it in relation to their own lives. No one can force a change of views. You are trying to revile people for objecting to this kind of porno being shoved into their faces and their reaction of rejecting it.
Tae wants to shove her shit in front of everyone and force them to accept it. You darn right people are going to attack her character for that.
 Personal deficiencies? More like the attacking a right to privacy. If anyone has a "personal deficiency" it would be those that think parading their sexual lives and choices in front of others to try to force approval. Tae wanted a point and giggle with her overtly open porno. You know what she got? a slap for being young and stupid. When she is older, and more mature, and lord forbid, without the remnants of her "free loving" sex life, I would hope she would realize there is a difference between pleasuring yourself, and a life of true fulfillment.

----------


## Rudy2D

> Wow! Let's ask the original poster how "fucked up" they are.
> I voiced my opinion on this thread a long time ago. 
> You know what's "fucked up" is people who try to shove vile sexual crap on people who don't want to discuss it in relation to their own lives. No one can force a change of views. You are trying to revile people for objecting to this kind of porno being shoved into their faces and their reaction of rejecting it.
> Tae wants to shove her shit in front of everyone and force them to accept it. You darn right people are going to attack her character for that.
>  Personal deficiencies? More like the attacking a right to privacy. If anyone has a "personal deficiency" it would be those that think parading their sexual lives and choices in front of others to try to force approval. Tae wanted a point and giggle with her overtly open porno. You know what she got? a slap for being young and stupid. When she is older, and more mature, and lord forbid, without the remnants of her "free loving" sex life, I would hope she would realize there is a difference between pleasuring yourself, and a life of true fulfillment.


But this is all "new" behavior 'n' stuff.  You just don't "get it," granny.

----------


## squidward

> Wow! Let's ask the original poster how "fucked up" they are.
> I voiced my opinion on this thread a long time ago. 
> You know what's "fucked up" is people who try to shove vile sexual crap on people who don't want to discuss it in relation to their own lives. No one can force a change of views. You are trying to revile people for objecting to this kind of porno being shoved into their faces and their reaction of rejecting it.


you shoved your face into it. 
You voluntarily came to this thread. 




> You darn right people are going to attack her character for that.


so you admit that you are attacking her character. Thank you. 
I have an idea. Act like a mature, self controlled, moral person and persuade her with rational thought and lead by example.

----------


## Taylor

> You knew it would happen. You wanted to stir the damn pot. For what? Attention and yes you have self hate because you punish yourself. If you did not you would be happy with who you are and you would not need to seek vindication on a damn anonymous forum with a bunch of strangers. I have taken plenty of social science (those are those ology thingies) and years of dealing with fucked up subordinates. I have seen all types including yours.


Yeah ok whatever. I was not trying to stir the pot, I was just trying to get a more edgy and different topic going that wasn't about hating gays or hating liberals or Christian suffering which is the norm here it seems. Also I'm not seeking vindication, I'm not ashamed of my life, and your opinion of me doesn't affect me. The topic of this thread was about the stigmas and pressures of sex and how people shouldn't worry so much about the act itself and should instead take more pleasure and focus in the moment and on the person and less on having perfect sex or worrying about what the other person thinks of their "performance". It's not about porn or fucking around.

----------


## Taylor

> Wow! Let's ask the original poster how "fucked up" they are.
> I voiced my opinion on this thread a long time ago. 
> You know what's "fucked up" is people who try to shove vile sexual crap on people who don't want to discuss it in relation to their own lives. No one can force a change of views. You are trying to revile people for objecting to this kind of porno being shoved into their faces and their reaction of rejecting it.
> Tae wants to shove her shit in front of everyone and force them to accept it. You darn right people are going to attack her character for that.
>  Personal deficiencies? More like the attacking a right to privacy. If anyone has a "personal deficiency" it would be those that think parading their sexual lives and choices in front of others to try to force approval. Tae wanted a point and giggle with her overtly open porno. You know what she got? a slap for being young and stupid. When she is older, and more mature, and lord forbid, without the remnants of her "free loving" sex life, I would hope she would realize there is a difference between pleasuring yourself, and a life of true fulfillment.


It wasn't vile sexual crap, it was just sex described through words with a pretty good message written into it. When two people have sex most of those things described in that opening post happen and are normal. Why is it porn when it's described? If you were to describe one night between you and your significant other the first time or two that you two had sex would it be porn? Also there's nothing wrong with seeking out pleasure AND seeking out a life of fulfillment. I'm not some slut going around fucking everyone, i'm in a relationship, but even if I did go around fucking everyone as long as I am safe then that would be my own choice free from your meaningless judgment.

----------


## Taylor

If two people are having sex should the focus of each individual be on whether or not they are performing well and doing everything right, or should each individual focus on satisfying each other and not worrying about random sounds or simple mistakes or some of the embarrassingly normal things that happen when you have sex? The OP was talking about how you should forget about the pressures of performing well and just enjoy the moment. Do you agree with that perspective or do you think that performance is more important than the moment with that person?

----------


## Trinnity

@Tay

Hi Tay. Nice to see you. Have you got any plans for the weekend....like Easter related stuff?

----------


## squidward

> @Tay
> 
> Hi Tay. Nice to see you. Have you got any plans for the weekend....like Easter related stuff?


don't derail the thread.

----------


## Archer

> Yeah ok whatever. I was not trying to stir the pot, I was just trying to get a more edgy and different topic going that wasn't about hating gays or hating liberals or Christian suffering which is the norm here it seems. Also I'm not seeking vindication, I'm not ashamed of my life, and your opinion of me doesn't affect me. The topic of this thread was about the stigmas and pressures of sex and how people shouldn't worry so much about the act itself and should instead take more pleasure and focus in the moment and on the person and less on having perfect sex or worrying about what the other person thinks of their "performance". It's not about porn or fucking around.


Now you see that is different than your OP. If you had laid things out like that from the beginning I do not think things would have gone so far south.

----------


## Taylor

> @Tay
> 
> Hi Tay. Nice to see you. Have you got any plans for the weekend....like Easter related stuff?


No not really. I work for most of the day tomorrow but maybe after work I may go hang out with some friends but we'll see. you?

----------


## Archer

> If two people are having sex should the focus of each individual be on whether or not they are performing well and doing everything right, or should each individual focus on satisfying each other and not worrying about random sounds or simple mistakes or some of the embarrassingly normal things that happen when you have sex? The OP was talking about how you should forget about the pressures of performing well and just enjoy the moment. Do you agree with that perspective or do you think that performance is more important than the moment with that person?


See my last post.

----------


## squidward

> Now you see that is different than your OP. If you had laid things out like that from the beginning I do not think things would have gone so far south.


you gonna comment on the topic ? 
Are you under the impression she needs your approval for this threads existence ?

----------


## NuYawka

> don't derail the thread.


LOL 




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## NuYawka

> If two people are having sex should the focus of each individual be on whether or not they are performing well and doing everything right, or should each individual focus on satisfying each other and not worrying about random sounds or simple mistakes or some of the embarrassingly normal things...


Satisfying the other person and performing well are THE SAME THING. 




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## NuYawka

By the way, my wife and I always laugh when she uses the word "performance" while describing the night before. 
I always tell her I'm not in the circus. 

lol




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Know what I find really odd.  I read an article this morning about how blacks are suspicious and close out another black who appears friendly with and has ties to whites, especially in the business world.

HOWEVER, that black CNN? newsreader, Robin something or other, the one that slobbers all over the O'bamas, she has a white girlfriend.  

Makes you start wondering about stuff that you really don't want to think about.

----------


## Mordent

Interracial lesbians? I want to think about that.

----------

NuYawka (04-19-2014)

----------


## NuYawka

> Interracial lesbians? I want to think about that.


uploadfromtaptalk1397923104100.jpg




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## Mordent

> Attachment 3483


Not if they look like that...

----------

NuYawka (04-19-2014)

----------


## NuYawka

> Not if they look like that...


LOL LOL 




>> I think signatures are stupid.

----------


## Micketto

> If two people are having sex should the focus of each individual be on whether or not they are performing well and doing everything right, or should each individual focus on satisfying each other and not worrying about random sounds or simple mistakes or some of the embarrassingly normal things that happen when you have sex? The OP was talking about how you should forget about the pressures of performing well and just enjoy the moment. Do you agree with that perspective or do you think that performance is more important than the moment with that person?


If you wanna talk sex, at least post some of those selfies you send your girlfriend.

The tongue sticking out under the Elton John glasses isn't doing it for me....

----------

NuYawka (04-22-2014)

----------

